# Penis Size



## Liezel

Here's a question for the guys. Why on this green earth would a man be obsessed with increasing his penis size if his woman has never ever ever complained to showed any disinterest? I find this baffling. Could ou help me out here please?


----------



## TJW

Because many of us are convinced that, even if the woman we have sex with hasn't complained, that "bigger is better", and most women just don't want to hurt our feelings.


----------



## Hiner112

There could have been things said by others before the current relationship that are still bothering them.

Women haven't cornered the market on body issues. If they watch porn it could make them feel inadequate.

I don't think there's anything that symbolizes manhood more than their manhood. I'm not sure if there is a female equivalent.


----------



## Evinrude58

A guy with a small penis was once asked by a loose woman— “who do you think you’re gonna please with THAT??!!”
His response: ME!
He enjoyed himself. End of story.😋


----------



## sokillme

Liezel said:


> Here's a question for the guys. Why on this green earth would a man be obsessed with increasing his penis size if his woman has never ever ever complained to showed any disinterest? I find this baffling. Could ou help me out here please?


Well, women get boob jobs all the time. There is this concept that bigger is better, which is reinforced by stereotypes, porn and other men.

I have known enough women to have grown to believe that bigger isn't not always necessarily better but lets be honest about it. My sense is there is a size for most women that is the best, but that seems to be a reasonable range for most average size people.

Also though, there is a point where smaller is worse, doesn't mean it's the only factor but if it's too small, it's an issue. This would be the other reason and in that case it's understandable but from what I have read you lose feeling so I really feel bad for guys who have this issue. Life isn't fair.

In the case you are talking about here I think it's a combination of ignorance and insecurity. But it's not like the sexes are very informed about each others sexual natural. Hell society tells us that the genders feel the same, which I think its a bunch of bull but I digress. Besides that guys are good at hiding their insecurities doesn't mean we don't have them.


----------



## sokillme

Hiner112 said:


> There could have been things said by others before the current relationship that are still bothering them.
> 
> Women haven't cornered the market on body issues. If they watch porn it could make them feel inadequate.
> 
> I don't think there's anything that symbolizes manhood more than their manhood. I'm not sure if there is a female equivalent.


Yeah, but women have a lot more parts to worry about not just one.


----------



## DownByTheRiver

Most women aren't that stringent about it, only some. And they're not into length but girth. In fact, length can keep you from actually getting any traction.


----------



## FlaviusMaximus

Men and women are much better off ignoring idealized attitudes about body types. I have no idea why people would want to augment their appearance in any permanent way. My wife and I both had partners before we got married and neither of us would say they all fit a certain physical “type.” In the end, it’s the person you’re with, all their perspectives, their good qualities, their hang-ups and baggage.

If a woman’s first priority is a brontosaurus c*ck, and you don’t have one, pass her by. If your priority is a brontosaurus c*ck, you’ll spend a helluva lot of cash just to be disappointed and maybe even damage what you have.

You are what you is, according to the late, great Frank Zappa, so find someone who appreciates all of who you are. And, if you’re that hung up on hung, remember there are women in this world who will sail to the ends of the earth and write bad checks for a man who knows how to use his tongue.


----------



## bobert

Liezel said:


> Here's a question for the guys. Why on this green earth would a man be obsessed with increasing his penis size if his woman has never ever ever complained to showed any disinterest? I find this baffling. Could ou help me out here please?


Because society has taught them that bigger is better. Why do women want to get boob jobs? Same reason. 

I've never had anyone complain about my size, I'm above "average", and for years my wife has said that a bit smaller would be better because it always hurts her a bit going in and I hit her cervix if I go all the way in. Yet I still spent years thinking bigger would be better. I had no reason for it other than the belief that "bigger is better", even if it really isn't.


----------



## Mr.Married

For the same reason that some societies think you have to cut the clitoris of a woman out for her to reach womanhood.... for the same reason some men are pissed that their woman had sex with another man before he met her..... for the same reason a virgin is the only thing some men will marry.... for the same reason some men are scared their wife’s vibrator is bigger than him .... blah blah blah.

Because people are insecure and believe the strangest things.

Do you think that many men really need viagra.... or just don’t want to believe they are too fat and unhealthy??? They think they need viagra ...... seriously 😳


----------



## Mybabysgotit

Liezel said:


> Here's a question for the guys. Why on this green earth would a man be obsessed with increasing his penis size if his woman has never ever ever complained to showed any disinterest? I find this baffling. Could ou help me out here please?


Because someone, somewhere, sometime ago has said something and that person believed it.


----------



## LisaDiane

sokillme said:


> Also though, there is a point where smaller is worse, doesn't mean it's the only factor but if it's too small, it's an issue. This would be the other reason and in that case it's understandable but from what I have read you lose feeling so I really feel bad for guys who have this issue. Life isn't fair.


I wish men would also understand that there is a point that bigger is worse as well. I've NEVER heard any women I've ever talked to (and I have 4 sisters with many many partners between them) say a guy was "too small"...but several times I've heard "too big", and that it ruined the experience because it hurt. 

I read a woman in an article say, the only thing big penises are good for is winning a penis-size contest.


----------



## Mybabysgotit

LisaDiane said:


> I wish men would also understand that there is a *point* that bigger is worse as well.


yes.....up to THAT point.


----------



## happyhusband0005

Penises are different sizes, vaginas are different sizes. I was surprised when in another thread someone said the average size penis is only 5.1 inches. I looked it up and what seems to be the most relied on study said he was in fact correct, worldwide the average size is 5.1 long and 4.6 inches in circumference. The article I read also had info about what women shown various size 3d models (dildos I assume) chose an average length of 6.3 and circumference of 5. Now the women who participated were from the US, and in the US the average is about 6 inches long and 4.9 in circumference. So maybe women generally prefer what they are use to and comfortable with. I would guess that if a woman's first couple of partners were really large she would develop a preference for bigger. My advice for guys is you have what you have focus on using it well.


----------



## lifeistooshort

happyhusband0005 said:


> Penises are different sizes, vaginas are different sizes. I was surprised when in another thread someone said the average size penis is only 5.1 inches. I looked it up and what seems to be the most relied on study said he was in fact correct, worldwide the average size is 5.1 long and 4.6 inches in circumference. The article I read also had info about what women shown various size 3d models (dildos I assume) chose an average length of 6.3 and circumference of 5. Now the women who participated were from the US, and in the US the average is about 6 inches long and 4.9 in circumference. So maybe women generally prefer what they are use to and comfortable with. I would guess that if a woman's first couple of partners were really large she would develop a preference for bigger. My advice for guys is you have what you have focus on using it well.


Eh, my first partner was very large and it was terrible. Granted I was inexperienced but it seemed to me that he thought his big package meant he didn't have to make any effort.

Most men are within the range of normal by the very definition of normal and most women are quite happy with that.

How giving you are and how attracted we are to you in general is a much bigger issue.


----------



## Nailhead

Liezel said:


> Here's a question for the guys. Why on this green earth would a man be obsessed with increasing his penis size if his woman has never ever ever complained to showed any disinterest? I find this baffling. Could ou help me out here please?


Because 99% of porn shows a man with a elephant trunk for a penis and the woman/women in the well acted movie are getting plowed like a cornfield. Beyond that, I got nothing.


----------



## Not

My ex-husband did exactly the same thing. Bought a penis pump even. He was a bit bigger than average but not to big. I got upset about the pump because the issue that started this whole thing wasn’t size, it was PE. I guess he figured 10 seconds with a bigger penis would be better for me than 10 seconds of his natural size.
I never shot him down about the PE or even mentioned it, not until about year ten but we both knew it was the 500 pound gorilla in the room.


----------



## sokillme

LisaDiane said:


> I wish men would also understand that there is a point that bigger is worse as well. I've NEVER heard any women I've ever talked to (and I have 4 sisters with many many partners between them) say a guy was "too small"...but several times I've heard "too big", and that it ruined the experience because it hurt.
> 
> I read a woman in an article say, the only thing big penises are good for is winning a penis-size contest.


So it's to brag to your girlfriends about right? But the sense I get is it's kind of a brag in a kind of, for lack of a better term "freak show" aspect of it. Which honestly, in a way it is for guys too. But it's not so much about sexual pleasure. Don't get me wrong for some guys I guess it is, but I think a lot of times it's a lazy way to deal with the fact that you might not be a good lover. Like, will if only I was bigger all my problems would be solved.

I think it is common but wrong to confuse this desire as some sort of altruistic desire to improve the women's pleasure. For most guys like this I really don't think that is a motivation at all. It's interesting to note that in these guy's mind, larger guys can still get the same pleasure from sex (this actually may be wrong, but they are not really thinking it through), but he can also have that "freak show" type brag too. I am not sure the women's pleasure really matters all that much to guys who are obsessed over this. They just want to be the biggest so they can brag about it, they want to be the one who women talk about with their girlfriends. Just like they want to have the fastest car or the biggest house. That's about as deep as it is.

I think one way to understand this is in the context of how competitive men are with each other. This is just another way to compete but it has the added complication with being something that you have absolutely no control over, plus it hits all the button points and squirminess of insecurity about ones sexual prowess. I think if these guys were really honest there is not a lot of thought about the woman or even sex.

I mean think about it, when you hear true stories from guys who are "unique" like this, very often sex is difficult because they have to, go slow, pause and stop because the women is in pain. Why would you want that, and if it was about your mates pleasure you definitely wouldn't want it? But again that assumes any of this is rational or has a lot to do with sex.


----------



## sokillme

Not said:


> My ex-husband did exactly the same thing. Bought a penis pump even. He was a bit bigger than average but not to big. I got upset about the pump because the issue that started this whole thing wasn’t size, it was PE. I guess he figured 10 seconds with a bigger penis would be better for me than 10 seconds of his natural size.
> I never shot him down about the PE or even mentioned it, not until about year ten but we both knew it was the 500 pound gorilla in the room.


😳... 😂🤣 hahaha! gorilla....


----------



## Cletus

Susan : Some men were born lucky. Some men were born very lucky.

Sally : What was Patrick born?

Susan : A tripod.


----------



## Diana7

In answer to your question I have no idea. Just as I have no idea why any women would think she needs to get larger boobs.


----------



## Girl_power

I’m sure it’s not fun to be below statistically average.


----------



## Cletus

Girl_power said:


> I’m sure it’s not fun to be below statistically average.


Then 50% of the population isn't having much fun.


----------



## FlaviusMaximus

Diana7 said:


> In answer to your question I have no idea. Just as I have no idea why any women would think she needs to get larger boobs.


I married a woman who is smaller breasted (proportionate) - they are my favorite boobs ever...I can't imagine any others.


----------



## sokillme

happyhusband0005 said:


> Penises are different sizes, vaginas are different sizes. I was surprised when in another thread someone said the average size penis is only 5.1 inches. I looked it up and what seems to be the most relied on study said he was in fact correct, worldwide the average size is 5.1 long and 4.6 inches in circumference. The article I read also had info about what women shown various size 3d models (dildos I assume) chose an average length of 6.3 and circumference of 5. Now the women who participated were from the US, and in the US the average is about 6 inches long and 4.9 in circumference. So maybe women generally prefer what they are use to and comfortable with. I would guess that if a woman's first couple of partners were really large she would develop a preference for bigger. My advice for guys is you have what you have focus on using it well.


I read another study where they ask people to identify what they thought the length was an they were not very accurate.

I mean I would be curious to know if the difference between 5.1' and 6.3' really going to make that much difference, compared to how good you are at foreplay as an example. Hell as far as can tell from reading on here, particularly affairs, it seems to me these men just openly and intensely lust after these women, and that is the biggest factor in them being turned on and opening themselves up sexually. The guy at first seems empathetic, and they are very open about their desire and making them feel like Pam Anderson, or if she likes to think of herself as more sophisticated Rose DeWitt Bukater Dawson Calvert. Lots of these guys aren't even that attractive. My sense is women want to be listen to, and desired, the more intensely the better and that contributes more there passion a lot more then d-size.

SOOO, if you are a husband and you want to get your wife all hot an bother, put the pump away, and be empathetic (emotionally connected) first so she feels safe, then lust after her like she is Pam Anderson, or Rose (from titanic).


----------



## PieceOfSky

Cletus said:


> Then 50% of the population isn't having much fun.


I’m surprised you median’d that.


----------



## LisaDiane

sokillme said:


> So it's to brag to your girlfriends about right? But the sense I get is it's kind of a brag in a kind of, for lack of a better term "freak show" aspect of it. Which honestly, in a way it is for guys too. But it's not so much about sexual pleasure. Don't get me wrong for some guys I guess it is, but I think a lot of times it's a lazy way to deal with the fact that you might not be a good lover. Like, will if only I was bigger all my problems would be solved.
> 
> I think it is common but wrong to confuse this desire as some sort of altruistic desire to improve the women's pleasure. For most guys like this I really don't think that is a motivation at all. It's interesting to note that in these guy's mind, larger guys can still get the same pleasure from sex (this actually may be wrong, but they are not really thinking it through), but he can also have that "freak show" type brag too. I am not sure the women's pleasure really matters all that much to guys who are obsessed over this. They just want to be the biggest so they can brag about it, they want to be the one who women talk about with their girlfriends. Just like they want to have the fastest car or the biggest house. That's about as deep as it is.
> 
> I think one way to understand this is in the context of how competitive men are with each other. This is just another way to compete but it has the added complication with being something that you have absolutely no control over, plus it hits all the button points and squirminess of insecurity about ones sexual prowess. I think if these guys were really honest there is not a lot of thought about the woman or even sex.
> 
> I mean think about it, when you hear true stories from guys who are "unique" like this, very often sex is difficult because they have to, go slow, pause and stop because the women is in pain. Why would you want that, and if it was about your mates pleasure you definitely wouldn't want it? But again that assumes any of this is rational or has a lot to do with sex.


This is SO interesting!!!! I guess I just always thought guys would rather have a smaller one that gives pleasure than a bigger one that gives pain.

You guys are weird!! Lol!


----------



## Cletus

PieceOfSky said:


> I’m surprised you median’d that.


Nice. It's my favorite mode of deskewing the statistics.


----------



## FlaviusMaximus

LisaDiane said:


> This is SO interesting!!!! I guess I just always thought guys would rather have a smaller one that gives pleasure than a bigger one that gives pain.
> 
> You guys are weird!! Lol!


I'm content being the "baby bear" of penises...


----------



## Cletus

FlaviusMaximus said:


> I'm content being the "baby bear" of penises...


True. I think we can all agree that having one of ANY size is far superior to having none at all. 

Thank you, I'll be here all week.

Maybe that's why I never measured mine. Deplorable lack of curiosity.


----------



## happyhusband0005

I have a friend who is a a personal trainer. He has found one of the better weight loss motivators for obese male clients was to explain to them by losing x pounds they would lose the pelvic fat pad they had which will make the penis bigger. Suddenly the guys could spend much more time on cardio.


----------



## sokillme

happyhusband0005 said:


> I have a friend who is a a personal trainer. He has found one of the better weight loss motivators for obese male clients was to explain to them by losing x pounds they would lose the pelvic fat pad they had which will make the penis bigger. Suddenly the guys could spend much more time on cardio.


It's more like more prominent, I am sure the idea that it's actually getting bigger is a better seller though. Ha.


----------



## Diana7

I honestly think that men who are secure in themselves dont worry so much about this. Just as women who are secure in themselves are less likely to have cosmetic surgery.


----------



## FlaviusMaximus

Cletus said:


> True. I think we can all agree that having one of ANY size is far superior to having none at all.


Especially when it's just right...


----------



## Cletus

Diana7 said:


> I honestly think that men who are secure in themselves dont worry so much about this. Just as women who are secure in themselves are less likely to have cosmetic surgery.


And how do men become insecure about themselves? By having a smaller than average penis!


----------



## happyhusband0005

sokillme said:


> It's more like more prominent, I am sure the idea that it's actually getting bigger is a better seller though. Ha.


My friend did say one of his clients responded with he didn't care he couldn't see it anyway.


----------



## Diana7

Cletus said:


> And how do men become insecure about themselves? By having a smaller than average penis!


Well if that is the case they have more issues than just this.


----------



## sokillme

Cletus said:


> And how do men become insecure about themselves? By having a smaller than average penis!


Interesting fact, the Golden State Killer was supposedly was hung like a roll of dimes.


----------



## sokillme

Diana7 said:


> I honestly think that men who are secure in themselves dont worry so much about this. Just as women who are secure in themselves are less likely to have cosmetic surgery.


There is nothing inherently wrong with cosmetic surgery or wanting to be more attractive, particularly if you were not blessed with being born attractive by social norms. Let's just be honest, some people were unfortunately born ugly (to be blunt), or with an visible issue and to them cosmetic surgery is a God send in this case. That doesn't make them insecure of shallow.


----------



## Cletus

Diana7 said:


> Well if that is the case they have more issues than just this.


Is it worse to be preoccupied with size of your equipment or with telling everyone how to properly live every aspect of their lives?

Tough call.


----------



## TJW

sokillme said:


> some people were unfortunately born unattractive, or with an issue and cosmetic surgery is a God send in this case.


I'm looking to see if anyone is offering alpha surgery.


----------



## sokillme

> I'm looking to see if anyone is offering alpha surgery.


I think one has to do that surgery on one's self.


----------



## Cletus

TJW said:


> I'm looking to see if anyone is offering alpha surgery.


Yes, but you have to learn how to operate an extra asshole.


----------



## manwithnoname

Cletus said:


> Yes, but you have to learn how to operate an extra asshole.


You're on a role!


----------



## manwithnoname

Not said:


> My ex-husband did exactly the same thing. Bought a penis pump even. He was a bit bigger than average but not to big. I got upset about the pump because the issue that started this whole thing wasn’t size, it was PE. I guess he figured 10 seconds with a bigger penis would be better for me than 10 seconds of his natural size.
> I never shot him down about the PE or even mentioned it, not until about year ten but we both knew it was the 500 pound gorilla in the room.


The 500 pound gorilla apparently has a smaller penis than the average human male.


----------



## ccpowerslave

I stop wishing it was bigger as soon as I’m hitting the cervix on an aroused partner. That has only happened to me maybe once. It remains on my genie lamp 3 wishes list.


----------



## Hiner112

I'm probably about average. I'm also skinny(-ish now that I'm in my mid 40s) and short so it _looks_ bigger than it is. At times I've been too big, too small, and _just right_. Ironically, I've only had one partner and those were just different places in our lives and different ways of her body reacting to mine.


----------



## FlaviusMaximus

manwithnoname said:


> The 500 pound gorilla apparently has a smaller penis than the average human male.


Funny, I used to know a guy who bragged that he had a gorilla **** - we'd just laugh...I don't know if he ever figured it out...


----------



## DownByTheRiver

ccpowerslave said:


> I stop wishing it was bigger as soon as I’m hitting the cervix on an aroused partner. That has only happened to me maybe once. It remains on my genie lamp 3 wishes list.


I hate that. That hurts. Too long.


----------



## ccpowerslave

DownByTheRiver said:


> I hate that. That hurts. Too long.


Yeah I don’t think she liked it but since it has happened exactly once that I can remember... Can’t help it! My other genie lamp wishes are a lot better


----------



## Enigma32

My GF met some girl the other day who told her a story about how she got with some guy, was about to have sex with him and saw he had a smaller penis. She called off the sex right then and made up some excuse to leave the guy. I don't know about you guys, but I have never heard a story where a girl saw a big penis and just walked away. They might complain about discomfort but they will at least give it the ol' college try. As a guy, I think the better scenario is when your girl says your penis is so big it hurts over her escaping once she sees your member. 

A couple of years ago I met this girl on a date. During the date, she mentioned a couple times about this guy having a big penis, and those type guys having a smaller penis, etc. I let her keep talking and she definitely gave the impression that she's a bit of a size queen. Since I'm pretty average, I knew she wasn't the girl for me and I told her as much. She tried to talk her way out of it but I have zero interest in trying (and likely failing) to please some girl that wants something I ain't got. 

The men out there worried about the size of their wee wee are handling things the wrong way. Instead of trying to make their penis bigger for the ladies, they just need to find a girl with a tighter vagina. Problem solved.


----------



## Cletus

Enigma32 said:


> The men out there worried about the size of their wee wee are handling things the wrong way. Instead of trying to make their penis bigger for the ladies, they just need to find a girl with a tighter vagina. Problem solved.


We need a genital yenta.


----------



## DownByTheRiver

ccpowerslave said:


> Yeah I don’t think she liked it but since it has happened exactly once that I can remember... Can’t help it! My other genie lamp wishes are a lot better


No. Seriously, my favorite bf was too long and he would hit my cervix and he didn't like it and it hurt me, but he said it hurt him too. Women are different lengths just like men, and it's not always a good match for ramming.


----------



## ccpowerslave

Apparently there is a whole A spot thing for women where some can apparently learn to orgasm from it. Since I am not packing the hardware for it naturally I would have to enhance if my partner wanted to try it. Fortunately science has provided us with penis sleeves. Not the real thing but what other options does a guy have?


----------



## happyhusband0005

DownByTheRiver said:


> I hate that. That hurts. Too long.


You know what maybe worse than getting hit in the cervix. When your your wife has an IUD and the strings the come down out of the cervix get stiff and stab your penis. Good thing is I avoid hitting my wife in the cervix so I don't get stabbed.


----------



## happyhusband0005

ccpowerslave said:


> Apparently there is a whole A spot thing for women where some can apparently learn to orgasm from it. Since I am not packing the hardware for it naturally I would have to enhance if my partner wanted to try it. Fortunately science has provided us with penis sleeves. Not the real thing but what other options does a guy have?


My understanding is the A-spot is pat of the "clitoral structure". Basically the clitoris the G-spot and the A-spot are all connected. Or so I'm told by my friend who is a gynecologist. Basically all the same tissue but if sex was a 1990s video game the clitoris is the minions who are easy to defeat, the G-spot is the mid-game villain and the A-spot is the final boss you must defeat to win the game.


----------



## DownByTheRiver

happyhusband0005 said:


> You know what maybe worse than getting hit in the cervix. When your your wife has an IUD and the strings the come down out of the cervix get stiff and stab your penis. Good thing is I avoid hitting my wife in the cervix so I don't get stabbed.


Ouch!


----------



## Girl_power

I wonder what percentage of the population has a penis 3 inches or less.


----------



## Girl_power

I’m good with 4.5-7. If your 4 inches I can deal with it If I get a whole lot of oral. If your 8+ inches sex won’t be fun for either of us because 1. I won’t want to do oral on you, and 2. You can’t pound me:


----------



## TJW

Only five out of 100 men would have a penis smaller than 10 cm.....according to the British Journal of Urology International, from a survey of nearly 16000 men.


----------



## ccpowerslave

That (10cm) is 3.93” imperial units.


----------



## Cletus

TJW said:


> Only five out of 100 men would have a penis smaller than 10 cm.....according to the British Journal of Urology International, from a survey of nearly 16000 men.


5%? I'm starting to understand the origins of the incel movement. That's ~7.5 million men in my country alone.


----------



## AandM

Evinrude58 said:


> A guy with a small penis was once asked by a loose woman— “who do you think you’re gonna please with THAT??!!”
> His response: ME!
> He enjoyed himself. End of story.😋


I heard it as:
A man hire a hooker. After removing his pants, the hooker pointed at his **** and laughed.
John: "What's so funny?"
Hooker: "Who'ya gonna make happy with that little thang?"
John: Pointing to himself: "Me!"


----------



## manwithnoname

ccpowerslave said:


> Apparently there is a whole A spot thing for women where some can apparently learn to orgasm from it. Since I am not packing the hardware for it naturally I would have to enhance if my partner wanted to try it. Fortunately science has provided us with* penis sleeves*. Not the real thing but what other options does a guy have?


Do you wear one on each arm?


----------



## Vorpal

David seems to have endured.


----------



## Max.HeadRoom

David's wang? 

that's a grower and not a shower


----------



## Vorpal

Max.HeadRoom said:


> David's wang?
> 
> that's a grower and not a shower


Actually, quite the "shower." 1.25 million people see him annually in Florence, Italy.


----------



## Diana7

sokillme said:


> There is nothing inherently wrong with cosmetic surgery or wanting to be more attractive, particularly if you were not blessed with being born attractive by social norms. Let's just be honest, some people were unfortunately born ugly (to be blunt), or with an visible issue and to them cosmetic surgery is a God send in this case. That doesn't make them insecure of shallow.


Didnt mention shallow, just that if a person is secure in themsleves including how they look, they are less likely to have risky operations to change that. Generally those who get surgery arent the more ugly ones anyway. They are just more insecure generally and care more about looks than those who dont.


----------



## Diana7

Cletus said:


> Is it worse to be preoccupied with size of your equipment or with telling everyone how to properly live every aspect of their lives?
> 
> Tough call.


Its very sad if someone feels bad and insecure just because they have a 5 inch and not a 6 or 7. It would also help people if they stayed away from porn because that isnt real life. It takes more than penis size to make a man.


----------



## ccpowerslave

manwithnoname said:


> Do you wear one on each arm?


Haha no I don’t have one. But if my wife came to me and said, “You know I really wish your **** was bigger.” then I would have her pick one and go to town.


----------



## ConanHub

Max.HeadRoom said:


> David's wang?
> 
> that's a grower and not a shower


 Beat me to it.😁


----------



## happyhusband0005

Vorpal said:


> David seems to have endured.
> 
> View attachment 73957


He just got out of the water, Michelangelo was a jerk for not adjusting for the shrinkage.


----------



## AandM

Liezel said:


> Here's a question for the guys. Why on this green earth would a man be obsessed with increasing his penis size if his woman has never ever ever complained to showed any disinterest? I find this baffling. Could ou help me out here please?


She's seen Pron


----------



## hamadryad

Eh....size never matters to women....yet for some odd reason, the first thing they tell you about their ex is how small his pecker was..... 😂


----------



## ConanHub

Liezel said:


> Here's a question for the guys. Why on this green earth would a man be obsessed with increasing his penis size if his woman has never ever ever complained to showed any disinterest? I find this baffling. Could ou help me out here please?


It is a convenient thing to be insecure about seeing as how it is extremely difficult to do anything about it.

I think most humans would like to change something about themselves and a penis would be kind of fun to be able to adjust in size.

There is a little science to this however. It appears women, in general, would like a long term partner with an above average penis in both length and thickness. Women also, in general, would like an even bigger penis for a short term partner like for a one night stand.

It does seem that the majority of women are fine with the average range. Too small or large is a problem for most women as well.

Based on the research, it might be concluded that the ideal size that most women would pick if they could, would be a bit above average and, every once in a while, they could go for a good stretching and maybe even a little discomfort.


Men might just be going with the old adage "Better to have more than you need than not enough."😉

Men who are very fit aren't overly concerned because they are getting more than their fare share so developing what a man can yields far better results.

Mrs. Conan's first husband was very large down under and she didn't care for sex that much with him.

They lasted two years with only the first year being any good.

She had sex with me 30+ times our first week together and still initiates to this day.


----------



## Mr.Married

manwithnoname said:


> The 500 pound gorilla apparently has a smaller penis than the average human male.


I wonder who was brave enough to go measure it


----------



## ConanHub

hamadryad said:


> Eh....size never matters to women....yet for some odd reason, the first thing they tell you about their ex is how small his pecker was..... 😂


LoL! Mrs. Conan only ever gave me information on her first husband and he had an anomaly down there.


----------



## Imagirl

FlaviusMaximus said:


> I married a woman who is smaller breasted (proportionate) - they are my favorite boobs ever...I can't imagine any others.


I sure hope you've told her that! I have teeny tiny boobs and hearing that would make my day!


----------



## FlaviusMaximus

Imagirl said:


> I sure hope you've told her that! I have teeny tiny boobs and hearing that would make my day!


Oh, absolutely, she is well aware...


----------



## ConanHub

Imagirl said:


> I sure hope you've told her that! I have teeny tiny boobs and hearing that would make my day!


My wife is tiny every where and I can't get enough of her.

She got herself augmented a few years ago and it was against my wishes.

I hope your man lets you know how much he appreciates you.


----------



## Imagirl

ConanHub said:


> I hope your man lets you know how much he appreciates you.


He does. He loves my "cute little girls" Still though before me he always dated women with bigger ones and I constantly question if I'm good enough :/
Did your wife have an improvement in her self esteem?


----------



## NotEZ

As a woman, size doesnt matter at all to me. What you do with your size does.

Sent from my SM-A530W using Tapatalk


----------



## ConanHub

Imagirl said:


> He does. He loves my "cute little girls" Still though before me he always dated women with bigger ones and I constantly question if I'm good enough :/
> Did your wife have an improvement in her self esteem?


Yes but it definitely wasn't a fix it all. She later wanted another size increase and I had enough and that was the end of the discussion.

It did make her able to fit some wardrobe choices.

I'm use to it now but it really bothered me.


----------



## Blondilocks

Evinrude58 said:


> A guy with a small penis was once asked by a loose woman— “who do you think you’re gonna please with THAT??!!”
> His response: ME!
> He enjoyed himself. End of story.😋


Good for you!


----------



## NurseMurseEM

Liezel said:


> Here's a question for the guys. Why on this green earth would a man be obsessed with increasing his penis size if his woman has never ever ever complained to showed any disinterest? I find this baffling. Could ou help me out here please?


It's our own insecurities. My gf and I talked about this recently. I'm on the low side of average - she doesn't care at all. The way she acts in bed indicates that she is very satisfied with my size; however, I still have that insecurity. She has her own insecurity - she thinks her breasts are too small (they aren't and I love them) and that her stomach pooch (that little "flab" that pokes out when she sits down) is unattractive (I love it). Everyone has their own insecurities.


----------



## Rob_1

Only if you were way below average and with a size queen lady, could there be a problem. For me size is not a concern, being able to "keep it up" and do what needs to be done to satisfy the lady would be my only concern.


----------



## AttaBoy

Liezel said:


> Here's a question for the guys. Why on this green earth would a man be obsessed with increasing his penis size if his woman has never ever ever complained to showed any disinterest? I find this baffling. Could ou help me out here please?


Well, I believe a statistically significant "point of entry" into a LTA or ONS is the woman wanting to experience the professed size of AP. I've read it again and again, especially in the "found out years later" variety, a woman had a desire to experience more length or more girth. Size doesn't matter at all when the relationship is solid and monogamous. Once betrayal has occurred size can become a central theme because it is how the whole sh!t show got started.


----------



## Mr. Nail

The OP who started this thread has not revisited tam since then. While I am glad that you are all having fun talking about penis size, there should be no mistaken idea that:
OP is in any way interested in the topic.
OP will ever return to read or reply to anything posted here.
OP has anything but contempt for all men as evidenced in this 20% of OP's postings



Liezel said:


> this sick demented act


----------



## Mybabysgotit

happyhusband0005 said:


> You know what maybe worse than getting hit in the cervix. When your your wife has an IUD and the strings the come down out of the cervix get stiff and stab your penis. Good thing is I avoid hitting my wife in the cervix so I don't get stabbed.


OMG....worse memories ever. The worst pain I ever felt was the first time my wife got the IUD. It should be mandatory for a doctor to tell the husband NOT to go in there for a few months, otherwise, your **** is gonna split in half. After the first few months, it's fine, but until then, it's like screwing a couple of knives.

And those metal "strings" are WAY in front of the cervix when they first get them in.


----------



## Mybabysgotit

hamadryad said:


> Eh....size never matters to women....yet for some odd reason, the first thing they tell you about their ex is how small his pecker was..... 😂


Never heard that one, but a few would tell me how small their ex was and poke fun. What they didn't know was that's all I needed to hear to get out of that relationship.


----------



## happyhusband0005

Mybabysgotit said:


> OMG....worse memories ever. The worst pain I ever felt was the first time my wife got the IUD. It should be mandatory for a doctor to tell the husband NOT to go in there for a few months, otherwise, your **** is gonna split in half. After the first few months, it's fine, but until then, it's like screwing a couple of knives.
> 
> And those metal "strings" are WAY in front of the cervix when they first get them in.


Yah I did ask the doctor because a friend had told me about this issue. The doctor said is very unlikely I'll notice anything. At least my friend had warned me because otherwise I would have freaked out. It turns the vajayjay into booby trap.


----------



## Enigma32

Imagirl said:


> I sure hope you've told her that! I have teeny tiny boobs and hearing that would make my day!


I'm a guy with what probably qualifies as a breast fetish and generally speaking, big boobs look good in a shirt and smaller boobs look good naked. Tiny boobs are still sexy!


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson

All I can say is, another peen thread! 🙂🙂👍🤣🤣🤣


----------



## ConanHub

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> All I can say is, another peen thread! 🙂🙂👍🤣🤣🤣


About time!😁

I just wish @Faithful Wife was here to add her 3 cents.😉


----------



## Cletus




----------



## manwithnoname

ConanHub said:


> About time!😁
> 
> I just wish @Faithful Wife was here to add her 3 cents.😉


I was thinking the same thing, where did she go?


----------



## ConanHub

manwithnoname said:


> I was thinking the same thing, where did she go?


She has had some very tough things going on with covid.

We all hope she is well.


----------



## notmyjamie

happyhusband0005 said:


> You know what maybe worse than getting hit in the cervix. When your your wife has an IUD and the strings the come down out of the cervix get stiff and stab your penis. Good thing is I avoid hitting my wife in the cervix so I don't get stabbed.


My exH is a little below average. Never once hit my cervix. Got stabbed in the worst way once...he was screaming it hurt so bad. I think of that now and laugh and laugh. Serves him right for going where no gay man should go LOL

BF hits my cervix sometimes. if I’m ovulating a certain position becomes way too painful for me. I told him the above story once and he got nervous...thankfully for him my strings disappeared a while ago. “Oh good...I love that IUD. I’d really hate for you to have to get rid of it” LOL


----------



## Blondilocks

notmyjamie said:


> I think of that now and laugh and laugh.


Too funny! Is it an evil laugh? My Sis could work up such an evil laugh that I would be in hysterics.


----------



## notmyjamie

Blondilocks said:


> Too funny! Is it an evil laugh? My Sis could work up such an evil laugh that I would be in hysterics.


Normally I'm not bitter anymore and life is good so why dwell, right? But every once in a while I think of it and yes, the laugh is evil. Mwahahahaha!!!!


----------



## happyhusband0005

notmyjamie said:


> My exH is a little below average. Never once hit my cervix. Got stabbed in the worst way once...he was screaming it hurt so bad. I think of that now and laugh and laugh. Serves him right for going where no gay man should go LOL
> 
> BF hits my cervix sometimes. if I’m ovulating a certain position becomes way too painful for me. I told him the above story once and he got nervous...thankfully for him my strings disappeared a while ago. “Oh good...I love that IUD. I’d really hate for you to have to get rid of it” LOL


I was actually thinking, maybe purposeful prickly string implantation would be a possible cure for PE. I reserve all rights, Patent Pending.


----------



## Divinely Favored

Some may be when you read about guys being cheated on, the AP many times are bigger. So that would lead a guy to think she wanted a bigger guy and if i was larger she would not have cheated with donky dan.

Like others guys have heard the girls giggling or getting all bothered by well endowed males. Just like women have issue about breast size because guys notice women with large breasts.


----------



## EleGirl

As some have mentioned... men worry about their penis size and women worry about their boob size. But, what's curios is that there are a lot more penis size threads here on TAM than boob size threads. I wonder why?


----------



## Divinely Favored

LisaDiane said:


> This is SO interesting!!!! I guess I just always thought guys would rather have a smaller one that gives pleasure than a bigger one that gives pain.
> 
> You guys are weird!! Lol!


No reason to want a donkey dong but another 3/8-1/2" in diameter to give her more pleasure would be enticing.


----------



## jonty30

Liezel said:


> Here's a question for the guys. Why on this green earth would a man be obsessed with increasing his penis size if his woman has never ever ever complained to showed any disinterest? I find this baffling. Could ou help me out here please?


I finally measured my penis. It was 6.5" long and 5" girth.
I'm crying because I used a metric tape and I think I measured it in cm.


----------



## jonty30

Divinely Favored said:


> Some may be when you read about guys being cheated on, the AP many times are bigger. So that would lead a guy to think she wanted a bigger guy and if i was larger she would not have cheated with donky dan.
> 
> Like others guys have heard the girls giggling or getting all bothered by well endowed males. Just like women have issue about breast size because guys notice women with large breasts.


Big breasts are nice, when they are clothed. Seeing them down to navel level isn't as nice.


----------



## TJW

Divinely Favored said:


> So that would lead a guy to think she wanted a bigger guy and if i was larger she would not have cheated with donky dan.


Truth is, she would have cheated with dinky dan, too. But, I'm here to tell you, it took me nearly 3 decades to figure out that it wasn't me who failed.


----------



## jonty30

LisaDiane said:


> This is SO interesting!!!! I guess I just always thought guys would rather have a smaller one that gives pleasure than a bigger one that gives pain.
> 
> You guys are weird!! Lol!


It's not us that's in pain.


----------



## jonty30

Cletus said:


> And how do men become insecure about themselves? By having a smaller than average penis!


They shouldn't let such a little thing bother them.


----------



## LisaDiane

Oh no...not THIS thread again!!!! Lol!


----------



## jonty30

Vorpal said:


> David seems to have endured.
> 
> View attachment 73957


David is 13' tall...


----------



## SunCMars

The ladies like this topic more than the men.
What you don't have makes you, the more curious.
It's just human nature.


----------



## ConanHub

LisaDiane said:


> Oh no...not THIS thread again!!!! Lol!


At first glance, I thought it was yet another penis thread.

Turns out it's just an old penis rising again.😉😂


----------



## LisaDiane

ConanHub said:


> At first glance, I thought it was yet another penis thread.
> 
> Turns out it's just an old penis rising again.😉😂


OMG...LOLOLOL!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ConanHub

jonty30 said:


> David is 13' tall...


He's a grower.😉


----------



## ConanHub

@jonty30 is killing it this morning!😆


----------



## jonty30

ConanHub said:


> @jonty30 is killing it this morning!😆


I often have to be careful, because I can make jokes roll off, just like that.
A little of me will sometimes go a long way.


----------



## Sfort

LisaDiane said:


> Oh no...not THIS thread again!!!! Lol!


What's wrong with penis threads?


----------



## Cletus

Sfort said:


> What's wrong with penis threads?


Nothing. She's just envious!


----------



## Married but Happy

ConanHub said:


> At first glance, I thought it was yet another penis thread.
> 
> Turns out it's just an old penis rising again.😉😂


It's been Viagraed.


----------



## LisaDiane

Cletus said:


> Nothing. She's just envious!


Lolol!!! I AM!


----------



## LisaDiane

Sfort said:


> What's wrong with penis threads?


Nothing...I love reading the comments guys make about them!

I can't tell if men want their penises to impress women or eachother...Lol!!!


----------



## jonty30

LisaDiane said:


> Nothing...I love reading the comments guys make about them!
> 
> I can't tell if men want their penises to impress women or eachother...Lol!!!


Guys are not the ones that I need to impress. 

That's for the other crowd.


----------



## DownByTheRiver

Liezel said:


> Here's a question for the guys. Why on this green earth would a man be obsessed with increasing his penis size if his woman has never ever ever complained to showed any disinterest? I find this baffling. Could ou help me out here please?


Men care more about their penises than women do and are competitive amongst themselves about penis size from way back. It's foolish. Probably he's thinking if he had a bigger one, he could move up the ladder of attractiveness and get a better looking partner.


----------



## ccpowerslave

DownByTheRiver said:


> Men care more about their penises than women do…


I care a lot about mine, can confirm.


----------



## jlg07

ConanHub said:


> He's a grower.😉


He'd have to be!!!


----------



## jlg07

jonty30 said:


> A little of me will sometimes go a long way.


Are you SURE you wanted to phrase it that way on a penis size thread???


----------



## Young at Heart

A few thoughts. First a man's biggest sex organ is between his ears and not dangling between his legs. This is true no matter how well endowed he may seem.

Most (not all) of the sensitive nerve endings in the vagina are near the entrance, so length isn't that important in regard to stimulation. However the clitoris wings wrap around the vaginal tube, so girth can provide some extra stimulation. Also girth can tug on the vaginal inner lips and clitoral hood during thrusting. 

There are micro penises out there and that can be a problem for a guy and his confidence. 

Breast enhancement surgery and now Brazilian butt augmentation is becoming a thing. People have all kinds of body fetishes and some of these are passed along by society.

I was watching a recent video interview on "Small Penis Power." It was an interesting historical examination of socially desired enis size today versus Roman and Greek times. In the Roman and Greek times a small penis was considered ideal and showed a desirable, cultured man who was not an animal. That is why so many Roman ancient statues have small penises. The sculptor was showing a idealized body shape. So next time someone says you have a small penis, just tell them you have the body of a Greek God. 

Now we get to the real truth......personal preferences. I like women with above average breasts. I also like a woman with hips and not thrilled by skinny women. If I fell in love with a woman, would I feel bad about her breast size? No, but I might still fantasize about well endowed women who walk by.

Most people can fall in love with someone who isn't their idealized body type.


----------



## Mr.Married

DownByTheRiver said:


> Probably he's thinking if he had a bigger one, he could move up the ladder of attractiveness and get a better looking partner.


And women don’t do the same with tits?
I never call you out on your man hating but the boobs are just as guilty 😜. Not really a vas deferens.... I mean vast difference


----------



## Mr.Married

Young at Heart said:


> A few thoughts. First a man's biggest sex organ is between his ears and not dangling between his legs. This is true no matter how well endowed he may seem.
> 
> Most (not all) of the sensitive nerve endings in the vagina are near the entrance, so length isn't that important in regard to stimulation. However the clitoris wings wrap around the vaginal tube, so girth can provide some extra stimulation. Also girth can tug on the vaginal inner lips and clitoral hood during thrusting.
> 
> There are micro penises out there and that can be a problem for a guy and his confidence.
> 
> Breast enhancement surgery and now Brazilian butt augmentation is becoming a thing. People have all kinds of body fetishes and some of these are passed along by society.
> 
> I was watching a recent video interview on "Small Penis Power." It was an interesting historical examination of socially desired enis size today versus Roman and Greek times. In the Roman and Greek times a small penis was considered ideal and showed a desirable, cultured man who was not an animal. That is why so many Roman ancient statues have small penises. The sculptor was showing a idealized body shape. So next time someone says you have a small penis, just tell them you have the body of a Greek God.
> 
> Now we get to the real truth......personal preferences. I like women with above average breasts. I also like a woman with hips and not thrilled by skinny women. If I fell in love with a woman, would I feel bad about her breast size? No, but I might still fantasize about well endowed women who walk by.
> 
> Most people can fall in love with someone who isn't their idealized body type.


That’s a lot of serious writing for this bullchit topic.


----------



## DownByTheRiver

Mr.Married said:


> And women don’t do the same with tits?
> I never call you out on your man hating but the boobs are just as guilty 😜


What about boobs? Are we applying the same question: 

Why on this green earth would a woman be obsessed with increasing her boob size if her man has never ever ever complained to showed any disinterest? I find this baffling. Could you help me out here please? 

Is that what you meant? Then same answer. Doing it not because of the partner but either because of some insecurity or some desire to find a more desirable partner. So I guess now I'm both man and woman hating? 

Of course, I've never known a man to complain if their woman went out and bought a new pair of boobs. If you have $10 grand, you can change your boob size. Can't change your penis size that easy, if at all, so kinda sick to obsess about it, eh? It's about something inside him.


----------



## headbang

Story time. Back in the day there was a guy in the neighborhood nicknamed Tripé (means tripod). He dated the same girl for a couple of years until it ended and she started dating another guy from the neighborhood. This one had no nickname because we weren't assholes. But let's call him Tiny. 

We usually rented a house to spend new years eve partying, drinking and ****. And that time Tripé went somewhere else. So between us we started joking around that someone had to lend a pair of glasses to the girl, that after Tripé, Tiny would fall in and other nice jokes like that. 

Way after midnight we were sill drinking, partying, smoking but Tiny and the girl had already gone to their bedroom. Cut a long story short, when the CD was over we noticed the loud moaning from upstairs. Not proud, but we went up (all the bedrooms on that side of the house shared the same balcony) and we peeked. Tiny was plowing the girl like a farmer and she was moving between dimensions shrieking like an harpy.

Next day she was so lovey dovey with the guy and giggling every time someone asked who was moaning like a pornstar last night. I never worried about size since that day.


----------



## ccpowerslave

Every time I read here that women don’t care I am reminded of the ultimate treatise on this topic and I present it to you now:


----------



## heartsbeating

ccpowerslave said:


> Every time I read here that women don’t care I am reminded of the ultimate treatise on this topic and I present it to you now:


You ever hear the 'response' back to that track? 
I'm too classy to post it.


----------



## ccpowerslave

heartsbeating said:


> You ever hear the 'response' back to that track?
> I'm too classy to post it.


No I haven’t, but that’s probably for the best based on your description.


----------



## MattMatt

Liezel said:


> Here's a question for the guys. Why on this green earth would a man be obsessed with increasing his penis size if his woman has never ever ever complained to showed any disinterest? I find this baffling. Could ou help me out here please?


Some women, however, are obsessed with penis size.


----------



## Cletus

MattMatt said:


> Some women, however, are obsessed with penis size.


Apparently, for some, with good reason.

http://www.livescience.com/amp/23785-penis-size-matters-orgasms.html


----------



## Enigma32

The smaller penis guys look at the problem all wrong. Instead of worrying about the size of their penis, which they cannot change, they should focus on finding a girl with a tighter vagina. If some girl is a size queen and says she only likes a huge penis, she probably needs a huge one to get much out of sex. She's just not for you. Let her find her giant penis guy while you go find the ladies with a tighter vagina. Problem solved.


----------



## TXTrini

Enigma32 said:


> The smaller penis guys look at the problem all wrong. Instead of worrying about the size of their penis, which they cannot change, they should focus on finding a girl with a tighter vagina. If some girl is a size queen and says she only likes a huge penis, she probably needs a huge one to get much out of sex. She's just not for you. Let her find her giant penis guy while you go find the ladies with a tighter vagina. Problem solved.


Only if its mutual 😆


----------



## Numb26

Truth #1 = Size DOES matter

Truth #2 = Even a 747 looks small in the Grand Canyon


----------



## ConanHub

I don't think size matters to most women. Even the 20% or so that actually do get more pleasure from a big one. It's a pretty tiny percentage of women that need a big unit.

Unusually small is not good and unusual big is not really something besides a very few women are looking for.


----------



## Numb26

ConanHub said:


> I don't think size matters to most women. Even the 20% or so that actually do get more pleasure from a big one. It's a pretty tiny percentage of women that need a big unit.
> 
> Unusually small is not good and unusual big is not really something besides a very few women are looking for.


Whether they prefer small or large, size does matter to women. It's the truth


----------



## TXTrini

ConanHub said:


> I don't think size matters to most women. Even the 20% or so that actually do get more pleasure from a big one. It's a pretty tiny percentage of women that need a big unit.
> 
> Unusually small is not good and unusual big is not really something besides a very few women are looking for.


Speaking for myself, size does matter. I'm no size queen, but let's just say some dudes need help to get the job done.


----------



## Numb26

TXTrini said:


> Speaking for myself, size does matter. I'm no size queen, but let's just say some dudes need help to get the job done.


I always thought that length vs girth was the real question


----------



## ConanHub

I'm just going by data. Individuals vary but most women actually prefer average for all the time sex and a little bigger for a one off. Interesting.


----------



## Numb26

ConanHub said:


> I'm just going by data. Individuals vary but most women actually prefer average for all the time sex and a little bigger for a one off. Interesting.


What is average size?


----------



## jonty30

Numb26 said:


> What is average size?


5.5"-6" long
About 5" around.


----------



## ConanHub

Numb26 said:


> What is average size?


5.1-5.5 inches long with most probably trending toward the lower end. Girth 4.59 inches.

Differing regions have slight variations.


----------



## Numb26

ConanHub said:


> 5.1-5.5 inches long with most probably trending toward the lower end. Girth 4.59 inches.
> 
> Differing regions have slight variations.


Never knew that. Learn something every day!


----------



## ccpowerslave

ConanHub said:


> 5.1-5.5 inches long with most probably trending toward the lower end. Girth 4.59 inches.
> 
> Differing regions have slight variations.


I think there is a study that women when presented with a bunch of proxy dongs pick bigger than that by a fair bit and also bigger for someone who isn’t a LTR partner.


----------



## jonty30

ccpowerslave said:


> I think there is a study that women when presented with a bunch of proxy dongs pick bigger than that by a fair bit and also bigger for someone who isn’t a LTR partner.


They also picked in accordance to proportion. Apparently, a short guy that can test the temperature of water from a standing position scares them.


----------



## ccpowerslave

This one:









Here's The Final Word On How Big Women Want Your Penis To Be


You might want to sit down for this




www.esquire.com





They want dat 6.3” 🍆


----------



## Numb26

ccpowerslave said:


> This one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's The Final Word On How Big Women Want Your Penis To Be
> 
> 
> You might want to sit down for this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.esquire.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They want dat 6.3” 🍆


Rule of 6's


----------



## TXTrini

Numb26 said:


> Whether they prefer small or large, size does matter to women. It's the truth


Personally I think average is great, below average, not so much no matter how good the foreplay game. But then I like a lot of PiV. 



Numb26 said:


> I always thought that length vs girth was the real question


I don't think a lot of women go **** shopping 😅, we covertly feel you up before we get to like you too much. 😏


----------



## Numb26

TXTrini said:


> Personally I think average is great, below average, not so much no matter how good the foreplay game. But then I like a lot of PiV.
> 
> 
> I don't think a lot of women go **** shopping 😅, we covertly feel you up before we get to like you too much. 😏


Always check the package before committing LOL


----------



## jonty30

TXTrini said:


> I don't think a lot of women go **** shopping 😅, we covertly feel you up before we get to like you too much. 😏


It's why a woman looks at a man's shoes.

The truth is that, if you want the best estimation, look at his ring finger. Testosterone has a correlation between the length of his penis and his ring finger.
Penis Size Linked to Length of Fingers (webmd.com)


----------



## TXTrini

jonty30 said:


> It's why a woman looks at a man's shoes.
> 
> The truth is that, if you want the best estimation, look at his ring finger. Testosterone has a correlation between the length of his penis and his ring finger.
> Penis Size Linked to Length of Fingers (webmd.com)


Practical ladies operate in reality, not theory. One tried and true method is making out and copping a feel.


----------



## Numb26

TXTrini said:


> Practical ladies operate in reality, not theory. One tried and true method is making out and copping a feel.


Remind me to hide when you are around! 🤪


----------



## TXTrini

Numb26 said:


> Remind me to hide when you are around! 🤪


Things are great with my dude, so you're safe! 😆


----------



## ConanHub

TXTrini said:


> Practical ladies operate in reality, not theory. One tried and true method is making out and copping a feel.


I was once trying to discourage two young ladies from pursuing me. They had made their intentions clear and sex was not only on the menu but the primary subject of conversation.

Exasperated, I held up my pinky finger and told them that was all I had to offer. I have a very good poker face btw.

They both became elated that they seemed to be gaining ground to get me in the sack and didn't bat an eye at my apparent lack of size🙄


----------



## Numb26

ConanHub said:


> I was once trying to discourage two young ladies from pursuing me. They had made their intentions clear and sex was not only on the menu but the primary subject of conversation.
> 
> Exasperated, I held up my pinky finger and told them that was all I had to offer. I have a very good poker face btw.
> 
> They both became elated that they seemed to be gaining ground to get me in the sack and didn't bat an eye at my apparent lack of size🙄


Trails and tribulations of being a sexy beast I guess


----------



## ConanHub

Numb26 said:


> Trails and tribulations of being a sexy beast I guess


LoL! Not the point but it was an annoying issue in my twenties.

The thing that surprised and educated me was they were obviously interested in other things and penis size must have been pretty far down their list of priorities.😉


----------



## Numb26

ConanHub said:


> LoL! Not the point but it was an annoying issue in my twenties.
> 
> The thing that surprised and educated me was they were obviously interested in other things and penis size must have been pretty far down their list of priorities.😉


Or they knew you were lying. Noone ever believes me when I say it! LOL


----------



## ConanHub

Numb26 said:


> Or they knew you were lying. Noone ever believes me when I say it! LOL


I'm definitely a much smaller build than you and neither of them had an opportunity to do any @TXTrini type checks.

I also resemble the statue of David (if you catch my meaning) until I'm ready for action so women haven't a clue unless I want them to.😉


----------



## Numb26

ConanHub said:


> I'm definitely a much smaller build than you and neither of them had an opportunity to do any @TXTrini type checks.
> 
> I also resemble the statue of David (if you catch my meaning) until I'm ready for action so women haven't a clue unless I want them to.😉


I got ya, grower 😉


----------



## ConanHub

I have much more convincing examples that penis size really isn't very high on a lot of women's priority lists.


----------



## TXTrini

ConanHub said:


> I was once trying to discourage two young ladies from pursuing me. They had made their intentions clear and sex was not only on the menu but the primary subject of conversation.
> 
> Exasperated, I held up my pinky finger and told them that was all I had to offer. I have a very good poker face btw.
> 
> They both became elated that they seemed to be gaining ground to get me in the sack and didn't bat an eye at my apparent lack of size🙄


lol Maybe they liked other things.


----------



## ConanHub

TXTrini said:


> lol Maybe they liked other things.


I'm definitely convinced that many (possibly the majority?) women have penis size pretty low on their radar of priorities and it's probably not even a consideration for a good percentage.😉


----------



## ConanHub

TXTrini said:


> lol Maybe they liked other things.


I'm also convinced a great number of women like other things and as long as a penis works well and responds, they're all good!😁


----------



## TXTrini

ConanHub said:


> I'm definitely convinced that many (possibly the majority?) women have penis size pretty low on their radar of priorities and it's probably not even a consideration for a good percentage.😉


It's not a priority for me or any of the ladies who dished unless he's like a finger or something. And yes, there are dudes out there who are. Even so, a man like that could elevate his foreplay game and pair up with a lady who prefers that to PiV.


----------



## Numb26

Overhead a couple of months ago. 3 women eating at table next to us.

"It looked like a penis....but smaller"

I spit out my drink.


----------



## ConanHub

Numb26 said:


> Overhead a couple of months ago. 3 women eating at table next to us.
> 
> "It looked like a penis....but smaller"
> 
> I spit out my drink.


I'm dying!!!🤣


----------



## Mr.Married

Numb26 said:


> Whether they prefer small or large, size does matter to women. It's the truth


Yes they love big huge thick fat girthy ........ wallets !!!


----------



## Numb26

Mr.Married said:


> Yes they love big huge thick fat girthy ........ wallets !!!


Yes, a fat wallet can definitely add 2 or 3 inches! LMAO


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson

Numb26 said:


> Yes, a fat wallet can definitely add 2 or 3 inches! LMAO


And provide a second or third female assistant to help get it out, use it, and clean it up put it away. 🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## TXTrini

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> And provide a second or third female assistant to help get it out, use it, and clean it up put it away. 🤣🤣🤣🤣


🤢


----------



## RebuildingMe

Numb26 said:


> Always check the package before committing LOL


Which is what I’ve been preaching on TAM for years. Yet some women feel entitled to get some level of commitment _before_ they put out . Always test drive before you purchase. Goes for both genders.


----------



## Numb26

RebuildingMe said:


> Which is what I’ve been preaching on TAM for years. Yet some women feel entitled to get some level of commitment _before_ they put out . Always test drive before you purchase. Goes for both genders.


Wouldn't buy a car without test driving it, would you?


----------



## RebuildingMe

ConanHub said:


> I'm definitely convinced that many (possibly the majority?) women have penis size pretty low on their radar of priorities and it's probably not even a consideration for a good percentage.😉


From my experience, as long as you’re not substantially below the median, you’re fine. Micropenis individuals probably have it rough.


----------



## ccpowerslave

My friend texted me this today (sigh…)








30cm = 11.8”.


----------



## Enigma32

A few years ago I remember watching a documentary called _Unhung Hero_, a story about a guy that proposed to his fiance on TV and got turned down. He talked to his exes about his small penis and traveled around learning about methods to make it bigger. It was interesting enough.


----------



## Numb26

"My sausage brings all the girls to the yard, and it's longer then yours!"


----------



## ConanHub

ccpowerslave said:


> My friend texted me this today (sigh…)
> View attachment 79498
> 
> 30cm = 11.8”.


Now those are real pricks.....


----------



## DLC

Porn.

btw, can we discuss about how long “a session” last? LOL 🤣


----------



## Numb26

DLC said:


> Porn.
> 
> btw, can we discuss about how long “a session” last? LOL 🤣


Depending on who the partner is affects how long it lasts


----------



## DLC

Numb26 said:


> Depending on who the partner is affects how long it lasts


just try to calculate 768 x 45 in your head. You will last. LOL


----------



## jonty30

DLC said:


> just try to calculate 768 x 45 in your head. You will last. LOL


34560. It took me two seconds.

I would have to SQRT(768^2 x 45^2) to get make it last.


----------



## Young at Heart

ConanHub said:


> LoL! Not the point but it was an annoying issue in my twenties.
> 
> The thing that surprised and educated me was they were obviously interested in other things and penis size must have been pretty far down their list of priorities.😉


A local radio show "personality" (as they are not reporters or news people) commented when the wedding of Melinda French and Bill Gates was announced that she (the on-air personality) would marry Bill Gates in a heart beat no matter how nerdy, ugly or small his penis was. She knew he had something really big in his pants and it was his wallet. She said she would be happy being his wife as long as she could hold his wallet.

When it comes to marriage material for most women, penis size is just not on the list.


----------



## Rus47

I always find these discussions a little humorous. 

For sure, every unmarried male wishes he was hung like a horse, built like Charles Atlas, with an unlimited bank account all to impress the girls. And any man with a larger than average endowment in any one or more of these attributes is blessed for sure. But the reality is we all bring whatever we are endowed with to the mating game. It is a "come as you are" party. I mean, what could a man possibly do to change his essential physical characteristics? A guy 5'3" can't get surgically altered to achieve 6'. Same for his junk, no male analogies to turning an A cup into GG with some time under the knife. So what is the point of even discussing?

Maybe most women long for a tall, handsome, muscular, rich, well endowed man. The reality is everything in one package is a small fraction of the population. Same as females are mostly just, well, average. 

If monogamous, we only need to impress one of the opposite sex. Most don't have much difficulty achieving that. Somewhere on this planet is an "average" female who would be quite happy and pleased to spend a lifetime with the "average" male.


----------



## ConanHub

Enigma32 said:


> A few years ago I remember watching a documentary called _Unhung Hero_, a story about a guy that proposed to his fiance on TV and got turned down. He talked to his exes about his small penis and traveled around learning about methods to make it bigger. It was interesting enough.


So she was involved with him enough that he felt confident enough to propose and she turned him down because of his size???


----------



## Enigma32

ConanHub said:


> So she was involved with him enough that he felt confident enough to propose and she turned him down because of his size???


Evidently, yeah. She was with him but wouldn't marry him because of it. Probably just with him until she could find someone better but didn't wanna commit to the guy fully. If the documentary was honest anyway.


----------



## Diana7

RebuildingMe said:


> Which is what I’ve been preaching on TAM for years. Yet some women feel entitled to get some level of commitment _before_ they put out . Always test drive before you purchase. Goes for both genders.


I got married before I put out! Didn't see his penis either before then, wasn't bothered about size, it's the man himself who I wanted regardless.


----------



## Diana7

Young at Heart said:


> A local radio show "personality" (as they are not reporters or news people) commented when the wedding of Melinda French and Bill Gates was announced that she (the on-air personality) would marry Bill Gates in a heart beat no matter how nerdy, ugly or small his penis was. She knew he had something really big in his pants and it was his wallet. She said she would be happy being his wife as long as she could hold his wallet.
> 
> When it comes to marriage material for most women, penis size is just not on the list.


No amount of money would make me want to marry Bill Gates.


----------



## Numb26

Diana7 said:


> No amount of money would make me want to marry Bill Gates.


Me either LOL


----------



## ccpowerslave

Diana7 said:


> I got married before I put out! Didn't see his penis either before then, wasn't bothered about size, it's the man himself who I wanted regardless.


What if he ended up having a micro penis? Wouldn’t that have been disappointing?


----------



## ConanHub

Enigma32 said:


> Evidently, yeah. She was with him but wouldn't marry him because of it. Probably just with him until she could find someone better but didn't wanna commit to the guy fully. If the documentary was honest anyway.


That's just deranged!


----------



## ConanHub

ccpowerslave said:


> What if he ended up having a micro penis? Wouldn’t that have been disappointing?


I do share her rules and mindset in regards to several issues and marriage is one of them.

We would make it work. I mean, what if she had a micro vag?😉


----------



## Numb26

ccpowerslave said:


> What if he ended up having a micro penis? Wouldn’t that have been disappointing?


"Is it in yet?"
"Hell, I'm done!"


----------



## ccpowerslave

ConanHub said:


> We would make it work. I mean, what if she had a micro vag?😉


That’s a good point. I mean it could go way wrong the other way like you’re packing a can of Monster downstairs and it doesn’t fit.

I’m definitely in the try before you buy club.


----------



## ConanHub

I'm sure someone has probably said it already but I think the guys that are too big have it just about as bad as the guys that are too small.

There are a lot of women who won't even try with a really large unit. The pants come down and they are like "Nope!" and off they go.


----------



## ccpowerslave

ConanHub said:


> There are a lot of women who won't even try with a really large unit. The pants come down and they are like "Nope!" and off they go.


Forever immortalized by Full Metal Jacket, “soul brother too beaucoup”.


----------



## ccpowerslave

BTW the “micro vag” or Vaginismus stories on Reddit are awful. That would probably be more frustrating and worse than a micro peen couple. Not sure how common it is, if it’s also in the 2% or so category?


----------



## ConanHub

ccpowerslave said:


> Forever immortalized by Full Metal Jacket, “soul brother too beaucoup”.


Yup. At least he dispelled the myth by showing her.

Now I need a bath.😵‍💫


----------



## ConanHub

ccpowerslave said:


> BTW the “micro vag” or Vaginismus stories on Reddit are awful. That would probably be more frustrating and worse than a micro peen couple. Not sure how common it is, if it’s also in the 2% or so category?


Micro men and women should be upfront with potential mates though. It's a medical condition I really doubt they are ignorant of.


----------



## Laurentium

ccpowerslave said:


> Forever immortalized by Full Metal Jacket, “soul brother too beaucoup”.


Also the "Painless Pole" dentist in M*A*S*H


----------



## Rus47

Diana7 said:


> No amount of money would make me want to marry Bill Gates.


But even before he became rich, he was genius! He is a college dropout who used his brain to become one of the worlds richest, powerful and most influential men. He turned a tiny software company into a monolith that won the browser and operating system wars. Sounds like major "alpha" characteristics no? Well how about Bezos? Genius, multigazillionaire spaceman. Or Musk, same same. I'll would bet there is some amount of money, a small percentage of their net worth that would convince a very high percentage of the female population to marry any one of the three. Doubt their physical endowments would matter not at all.


----------



## Rus47

ConanHub said:


> I'm sure someone has probably said it already but I think *the guys that are too big have it just about as bad as the guys that are too small*.


When was single, it would have been fun to be one of the "too big" guys instead of just ho hum average. Hard to see how there could be anything bad about that. Too small would have been an unhappy place to be. Like the joke of the gal asking "who are you going to please with that?"


----------



## jonty30

Rus47 said:


> But even before he became rich, he was genius! He is a college dropout who used his brain to become one of the worlds richest, powerful and most influential men. He turned a tiny software company into a monolith that won the browser and operating system wars. Sounds like major "alpha" characteristics no? Well how about Bezos? Genius, multigazillionaire spaceman. Or Musk, same same. I'll would bet there is some amount of money, a small percentage of their net worth that would convince a very high percentage of the female population to marry any one of the three. Doubt their physical endowments would matter not at all.


Bill Gates is relentless. If he has a goal in mind, the only thing that will matter to him is his goal. John Dvorak said that he went from being a terrible golfer to being near pro-level, because he spent 14 hours/day playing golf.


----------



## ccpowerslave

Rus47 said:


> When was single, it would have been fun to be one of the "too big" guys instead of just ho hum average.


If I was a too big guy I would have gone to some of the parties in college with no pants instead of ending up with no pants after many substances.


----------



## bobsmith

Nope, not going to read through 11 pages of ANOTHER dik size thread. Here is the deal. Women get their tits enlarges, azz implants, get their lips juiced up, tummy tucks, eye work, laser sculpting, etc, etc. 

They are the same ones saying "size doesn't matter"..... It DOES, but not in the way you think. Just like diks come in all sizes, so do women. Women with a big hole to fill will want a bigger dude. It is much more appealing for her to say "I like big diks" than say "hi, my name is loosy Linda". 

Dudes, if you need a bigger member, do you! The woman that tell you it doesn't matter is the same one that will be bashing you in the girl circle 5min after to part ways. 

And for women acting like it is appalling for a dude to try to increase size, read above. Society is different than 50yrs ago. Men are way more replaceable than ever before. this is why guys worry more about "hitting the gym" and getting those gains, rather than getting smarter or working harder. The woman chase is highly competitive and dik size is on the options menu.


----------



## jonty30

bobsmith said:


> Nope, not going to read through 11 pages of ANOTHER dik size thread. Here is the deal. Women get their tits enlarges, azz implants, get their lips juiced up, tummy tucks, eye work, laser sculpting, etc, etc.
> 
> They are the same ones saying "size doesn't matter"..... It DOES, but not in the way you think. Just like diks come in all sizes, so do women. Women with a big hole to fill will want a bigger dude. It is much more appealing for her to say "I like big diks" than say "hi, my name is loosy Linda".
> 
> Dudes, if you need a bigger member, do you! The woman that tell you it doesn't matter is the same one that will be bashing you in the girl circle 5min after to part ways.
> 
> And for women acting like it is appalling for a dude to try to increase size, read above. Society is different than 50yrs ago. Men are way more replaceable than ever before. this is why guys worry more about "hitting the gym" and getting those gains, rather than getting smarter or working harder. The woman chase is highly competitive and dik size is on the options menu.


It's an arrangement that's going to end badly. Women think they are the chick of the walk and can choose to dictate the relationship. They can, in the early years, but the men they rejected will not value them when the women are forty and divorced and perhaps has children. Women should really be smarter than this, if they want a mate in their older years. I know that I would not enter a relationship with a woman who didn't think I was up to snuff when we were young and she becomes interested when she's older. I did without her for twenty or thirty years, so why would I be interested in her when she's fifty and somewhat lonely?


----------



## ConanHub

bobsmith said:


> Nope, not going to read through 11 pages of ANOTHER dik size thread. Here is the deal. Women get their tits enlarges, azz implants, get their lips juiced up, tummy tucks, eye work, laser sculpting, etc, etc.
> 
> They are the same ones saying "size doesn't matter"..... It DOES, but not in the way you think. Just like diks come in all sizes, so do women. Women with a big hole to fill will want a bigger dude. It is much more appealing for her to say "I like big diks" than say "hi, my name is loosy Linda".
> 
> Dudes, if you need a bigger member, do you! The woman that tell you it doesn't matter is the same one that will be bashing you in the girl circle 5min after to part ways.
> 
> And for women acting like it is appalling for a dude to try to increase size, read above. Society is different than 50yrs ago. Men are way more replaceable than ever before. this is why guys worry more about "hitting the gym" and getting those gains, rather than getting smarter or working harder. The woman chase is highly competitive and dik size is on the options menu.


I'm a Chad so this doesn't apply.😂


----------



## Numb26

ConanHub said:


> I'm a Chad so this doesn't apply.😂


It isn't easy being Chad 🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## bobsmith

jonty30 said:


> It's an arrangement that's going to end badly. Women think they are the chick of the walk and can choose to dictate the relationship. They can, in the early years, but the men they rejected will not value them when the women are forty and divorced and perhaps has children. Women should really be smarter than this, if they want a mate in their older years. I know that I would not enter a relationship with a woman who didn't think I was up to snuff when we were young and she becomes interested when she's older. I did without her for twenty or thirty years, so why would I be interested in her when she's fifty and somewhat lonely?


You can preach that all you want. They will continue to do it. Society and modern Inet has afforded them options beyond words. Apparently all the "exceptions" exist on this site, but as for the norm in the real world, if they are attractive, they gunna play. Once caught, they still get half, and they cruise around in their BMW talkin bout "where are the good men"...

I heard the word "starter marriage" and I just LOVE it!!!! Because it is SO accurate!


----------



## jonty30

bobsmith said:


> You can preach that all you want. They will continue to do it. Society and modern Inet has afforded them options beyond words. Apparently all the "exceptions" exist on this site, but as for the norm in the real world, if they are attractive, they gunna play. Once caught, they still get half, and they cruise around in their BMW talkin bout "where are the good men"...
> 
> I heard the word "starter marriage" and I just LOVE it!!!! Because it is SO accurate!


I know they'll do it, but I know how it ends. A very lonely society for both, but harder on the women because of their higher need for intimacy.
Suicide rates for middle aged women sky rocket and I think that's due to the loneliness as a result of trying to be like men.

Women have been sold a bill of goods by feminism.


----------



## ConanHub

Numb26 said:


> It isn't easy being Chad 🤣🤣🤣🤣


Preach it brother!!! Woe is me!!😵


----------



## bobsmith

jonty30 said:


> I know they'll do it, but I know how it ends. A very lonely society for both, but harder on the women because of their higher need for intimacy.
> Suicide rates for middle aged women sky rocket and I think that's due to the loneliness as a result of trying to be like men.
> 
> Women have been sold a bill of goods by feminism.


I don't feel any tears coming on. My coldness was fostered by my life experiences. I am probably one of the few that genuinely hopes I don't make it to the "golden years".


----------



## ConanHub

bobsmith said:


> You can preach that all you want. They will continue to do it. Society and modern Inet has afforded them options beyond words. Apparently all the "exceptions" exist on this site, but as for the norm in the real world, if they are attractive, they gunna play. Once caught, they still get half, and they cruise around in their BMW talkin bout "where are the good men"...
> 
> I heard the word "starter marriage" and I just LOVE it!!!! Because it is SO accurate!


I know a lot of this bull **** does go on. Too often...

It isn't even close to all women though. I'm not dissing you because I know too many situations like what you are describing.

I disagree that it's the great majority of women However.


----------



## jonty30

bobsmith said:


> I don't feel any tears coming on. My coldness was fostered by my life experiences. I am probably one of the few that genuinely hopes I don't make it to the "golden years".


I totally get you, brother. I agree with you.
I'm not saying that out of anger, but how can I be interested in somebody who made their wishes known that they weren't interested in me when they were younger and looking for a mate?


----------



## Diana7

ccpowerslave said:


> What if he ended up having a micro penis? Wouldn’t that have been disappointing?


No, but we obviously talked about such things.


----------



## jonty30

Diana7 said:


> No, but we obviously talked about such things.


Would you have married him?


----------



## ccpowerslave

Diana7 said:


> No, but we obviously talked about such things.


Wow. How did it go?

D7: I have a very important question to ask. What would you associate with more, girkin or pickle?
Mr. D7: English cucumber.
D7: 😲😲😲😃😍🥰🍆🍆🍆


----------



## Diana7

Rus47 said:


> But even before he became rich, he was genius! He is a college dropout who used his brain to become one of the worlds richest, powerful and most influential men. He turned a tiny software company into a monolith that won the browser and operating system wars. Sounds like major "alpha" characteristics no? Well how about Bezos? Genius, multigazillionaire spaceman. Or Musk, same same. I'll would bet there is some amount of money, a small percentage of their net worth that would convince a very high percentage of the female population to marry any one of the three. Doubt their physical endowments would matter not at all.


None of them hold any appeal to me at all. Wasting all that money on that space stuff when they could do untold good on the earth. 
Now, that very rich guy who bought up a chunk of the Amazon rainforest so they 
can't cut it down, now THAT is a man I respect.


----------



## Diana7

jonty30 said:


> Would you have married him?


Of course.


----------



## Diana7

ccpowerslave said:


> Wow. How did it go?
> 
> D7: I have a very important question to ask. What would you associate with more, girkin or pickle?
> Mr. D7: English cucumber.
> D7: 😲😲😲😃😍🥰🍆🍆🍆


We talked a lot about sex and stuff like that so I knew his size. It wouldn't have made any difference either way.


----------



## ccpowerslave

Diana7 said:


> We talked a lot about sex and stuff like that so I knew his size. It wouldn't have made any difference either way.


I will just assume in my mind it went like the scene I wrote.


----------



## ConanHub

Diana7 said:


> No, but we obviously talked about such things.


I'm beginning to realize that maybe a lot of folks don't understand that being a Christian doesn't exclude education about any subject including sex and certainly a lot of conversation about it?

You can pretty much find out everything you "need" to know before marrying someone without taking them for a test drive first. Knowing yourself is more than likely the biggest part.


----------



## Diana7

ConanHub said:


> I know a lot of this bull **** does go on. Too often...
> 
> It isn't even close to all women though. I'm not dissing you because I know too many situations like what you are describing.
> 
> I disagree that it's the great majority of women However.


Its a minority.


----------



## Diana7

ccpowerslave said:


> I will just assume in my mind it went like the scene I wrote.


Ok if you want to.


----------



## ccpowerslave

ConanHub said:


> I'm beginning to realize that maybe a lot of folks don't understand that being a Christian doesn't exclude education about any subject including sex and certainly a lot of conversation about it?
> 
> You can pretty much find out everything you "need" to know before marrying someone without taking them for a test drive first. Knowing yourself is more than likely the biggest part.


I’m messing around of course but I respect both of your faith. I wish I could believe and am envious of it but I just don’t (yet).


----------



## Diana7

ConanHub said:


> I'm beginning to realize that maybe a lot of folks don't understand that being a Christian doesn't exclude education about any subject including sex and certainly a lot of conversation about it?
> 
> You can pretty much find out everything you "need" to know before marrying someone without taking them for a test drive first. Knowing yourself is more than likely the biggest part.


Exactly. You don't need to actually have sex to know if you are compatible or not.


----------



## ConanHub

Diana7 said:


> None of them hold any appeal to me at all. Wasting all that money on that space stuff when they could do untold good on the earth.
> Now, that very rich guy who bought up a chunk of the Amazon rainforest so they
> can't cut it down, now THAT is a man I respect.


I think Gates is about as appealing as a warthog but I do understand you have a personal preference as I value space exploration. Bezos is also mostly vile in my view and Musk is meh but I like him better than the others.


----------



## jonty30

Diana7 said:


> Exactly. You don't need to actually have sex to know if you are compatible or not.


I agree. The most important quality of compatibility is the willingness to meet the partner on their terms, to the best of your ability.


----------



## Diana7

ccpowerslave said:


> I’m messing around of course but I respect both of your faith. I wish I could believe and am envious of it but I just don’t (yet).


There is still time 😁


----------



## ConanHub

Diana7 said:


> Its a minority.


I believe you're account of your environment. I've seen it as more than a super minority in actual experience.

I believe you are very fortunate.


----------



## ConanHub

ccpowerslave said:


> I’m messing around of course but I respect both of your faith. I wish I could believe and am envious of it but I just don’t (yet).


I know. I'd have a beer and good grub with you any day. I get your humor and hope you don't stop it. 👍😁


----------



## Diana7

ConanHub said:


> I believe you're account of your environment. I've seen it as more than a super minority in actual experience.
> 
> I believe you are very fortunate.


I am fortunate that I know many awesome ladies, and they are not all Christians. 
Yes there are some awful ones, but that's true of men as well.


----------



## jlg07

Numb26 said:


> "Is it in yet?"
> "Hell, I'm done!"


I'm sure he has fingers and a tongue!


----------



## jonty30

jlg07 said:


> I'm sure he has fingers and a tongue!


That may not be enough if she has a cadillac sized model.


----------



## jlg07

jonty30 said:


> That may not be enough if she has a cadillac sized model.


put all your fingers together!


----------



## As'laDain

This thread makes me want to talk about "big **** problems". 

But nobody would take me serriously.


----------



## jonty30

jlg07 said:


> put all your fingers together!


Or join hands.


----------



## jlg07

If you need to join hands, I honestly don't think a penis of ANY size is going to help...


----------



## TXTrini

jlg07 said:


> If you need to join hands, I honestly don't think a penis of ANY size is going to help...


Well he does watch a lot of porn.


----------



## Rus47

ccpowerslave said:


> I will just assume in my mind it went like the scene I wrote.


You should write for Netflix. You know the series am thinking of lol


----------



## Rus47

ConanHub said:


> I'm beginning to realize that maybe a lot of folks don't understand that being a Christian doesn't exclude education about any subject including sex and certainly a lot of conversation about it?
> 
> You can pretty much find out everything you "need" to know before marrying someone without taking them for a test drive first. *Knowing yourself is more than likely the biggest part.*


This ^^^^


----------



## jonty30

TXTrini said:


> Well he does watch a lot of porn.


You may not approve, but it keeps me in the marriage with a woman who is only willing to give 10% of her sexual potential because she gave away 90% of her sexual potential to men who did not care for her, just like about 90% of the men here can state that's the way it is for them as well.

It serves a purpose and that is all. It's not that much overall.


----------



## LisaDiane

jonty30 said:


> You may not approve, but it keeps me in the marriage with a woman who is only willing to give 10% of her sexual potential because she gave away 90% of her sexual potential to men who did not care for her, just like about 90% of the men here can state that's the way it is for them as well.
> 
> It serves a purpose and that is all. It's not that much overall.


It won't keep you in the marriage for long, just FYI. You aren't protecting yourself, or your marriage, from the dissatisfaction and resentment that your situation is creating...porn isn't your solution (although I don't think there is anything wrong with it).

And I'm sure @TXTrini doesn't disapprove (she's too busy and classy to be that judgemental!), she just has an awesome sense of humor!!!!


----------



## jonty30

LisaDiane said:


> It won't keep you in the marriage for long, just FYI. You aren't protecting yourself, or your marriage, from the dissatisfaction and resentment that your situation is creating...porn isn't your solution (although I don't think there is anything wrong with it).
> 
> And I'm sure @TXTrini doesn't disapprove (she's too busy and classy to be that judgemental!), she just has an awesome sense of humor!!!!


I'm just taking care of myself, where the wife is not willing to take care of me.


----------



## ConanHub

jonty30 said:


> You may not approve, but it keeps me in the marriage with a woman who is only willing to give 10% of her sexual potential because she gave away 90% of her sexual potential to men who did not care for her, just like about 90% of the men here can state that's the way it is for them as well.
> 
> It serves a purpose and that is all. It's not that much overall.


She just having fun.😉


----------



## jonty30

ConanHub said:


> She just having fun.😉


I understand.


----------



## ConanHub

jonty30 said:


> I'm just taking care of myself, where the wife is not willing to take care of me.


That's a long and disappointing road.


----------



## LisaDiane

ConanHub said:


> That's a long and disappointing road.


I wish I could EXTRA Like this!


----------



## jonty30

ConanHub said:


> That's a long and disappointing road.


Only if I was expecting complete satisfaction form it.


----------



## ccpowerslave

ConanHub said:


> That's a long and disappointing road.


Could be short and disappointing possibly.


----------



## LisaDiane

jonty30 said:


> I'm just taking care of myself, where the wife is not willing to take care of me.


I know, and if that keeps you happy for the rest of your life with her, perfect.

But I don't think it will.


----------



## jonty30

LisaDiane said:


> I know, and if that keeps you happy for the rest of your life with her, perfect.
> 
> But I don't think it will.


I'm not satisfied, but it will do. 

That's its only purpose is to make do, without building resentment.
I don't to build resentment in an important are to me, but not as important to her.


----------



## ConanHub

jonty30 said:


> I'm not satisfied, but it will do.
> 
> That's its only purpose is to make do, without building resentment.
> I don't to build resentment in an important are to me, but not as important to her.


I started replying on your other thread so we can keep this one about wangs. Important stuff here.😁


----------



## Diana7

jonty30 said:


> You may not approve, but it keeps me in the marriage with a woman who is only willing to give 10% of her sexual potential because she gave away 90% of her sexual potential to men who did not care for her, just like about 90% of the men here can state that's the way it is for them as well.
> 
> It serves a purpose and that is all. It's not that much overall.


It doesn't keep you in the marriage. You keep you in the marriage.
What you are doing will just ensure that you would always be comparing your wife to the porn actresses who do give oral. Comparing your spouse with others will always be a loose loose situation.


----------



## TXTrini

jonty30 said:


> You may not approve, but it keeps me in the marriage with a woman who is only willing to give 10% of her sexual potential because she gave away 90% of her sexual potential to men who did not care for her, just like about 90% of the men here can state that's the way it is for them as well.
> 
> It serves a purpose and that is all. It's not that much overall.


It's not for me to approve or not.

I only commented b/c it's ridiculous to hear you spouting all of that red pill crap when you're using porn as a prop to chain yourself to marriage you're obviously unhappy in.

In the long run, even if you and your wife split, you will spoil yourself for another woman who could be your true partner, b/c your attitude is being warped.


----------



## oldshirt

jonty30 said:


> but it keeps me in the marriage with a woman who is only willing to give 10% o


I am a big fan of the original Star Trek series with Kirk and Spok and the guys. 

There is an episode where they went to this planet that had been at war with a neighboring planet for 500 years. 

When they arrived the planet was very orderly and neat and tidy with no apparent destruction. While there, the planet came under "attack" and yet there were no bombs or explosions or fires etc and even though the attack was there in the city, there were no apparent injuries or anything. 

In short order it was noted that people were reporting to disintegration chambers and being disintegrated. As it turns out it was a computer war being launched against each other and the "casualties" were determined by computer and when someone's number was up, they reported to these disintegration chambers and were neatly and tidily killed. 

The warring planets had found a way to wage war without all the destruction and pain and disease and horror or war and so there for, neither planet had any incentive to try to settle their differences or seek peace...... and so they went on fighting for 500 years. It had gone on so long, they didn't even remember what they were fighting about. 

So Captain Kirk blew up their computers and disintegration chambers and told them if they wanted to wage war, they would have to do with with guns and bombs and destruction and disease of real war. 

This caused the warring planets to reevaluate if they really wanting to keep fighting anymore and eventually brought them to the negotiation table. 

This is exactly what you are doing with the porn. You are making a bad situation more comfortable and tolerable. You are making it so it is neat and tidy with no conflict and no arguing so ultimately no negotiation and no resolution. You are prolonging the war because you have no motivation to seek resolution.


----------



## jonty30

oldshirt said:


> I am a big fan of the original Star Trek series with Kirk and Spok and the guys.
> 
> There is an episode where they went to this planet that had been at war with a neighboring planet for 500 years.
> 
> When they arrived the planet was very orderly and neat and tidy with no apparent destruction. While there, the planet came under "attack" and yet there were no bombs or explosions or fires etc and even though the attack was there in the city, there were no apparent injuries or anything.
> 
> In short order it was noted that people were reporting to disintegration chambers and being disintegrated. As it turns out it was a computer war being launched against each other and the "casualties" were determined by computer and when someone's number was up, they reported to these disintegration chambers and were neatly and tidily killed.
> 
> The warring planets had found a way to wage war without all the destruction and pain and disease and horror or war and so there for, neither planet had any incentive to try to settle their differences or seek peace...... and so they went on fighting for 500 years. It had gone on so long, they didn't even remember what they were fighting about.
> 
> So Captain Kirk blew up their computers and disintegration chambers and told them if they wanted to wage war, they would have to do with with guns and bombs and destruction and disease of real war.
> 
> This caused the warring planets to reevaluate if they really wanting to keep fighting anymore and eventually brought them to the negotiation table.
> 
> This is exactly what you are doing with the porn. You are making a bad situation more comfortable and tolerable. You are making it so it is neat and tidy with no conflict and no arguing so ultimately no negotiation and no resolution. You are prolonging the war because you have no motivation to seek resolution.


I don't disagree with you.


----------



## manowar

This a favorite topic of 20 s/t virgin men who talk and don't do. By the guys waiting on the sidelines to be selected as the Beta provider in their 30s. A guy who talks about sex and money has neither. Do you know any of those guys?


----------



## Enigma32

I do not have a big penis at all but I have zero problems dating or anything else because of it. Now, I have met some women, and even gone on dates with a few that started talking about how much size matters to them and how this guy has a big penis and this guy doesn't. I next those ladies IMMEDIATELY. Problem solved. I will forget all about them and go focus on a woman that doesn't need all that. If you're the kind of guy that gets sensitive about that sort of thing or gets tunnel vision and is just infatuated with one girl...just stop. You don't need to appeal to everyone. If she needs a guy with a huge penis, let her go find her hung like a horse guy while you find a tighter girl. There is a key for every keyhole.


----------



## oldshirt

Enigma32 said:


> I do not have a big penis at all but I have zero problems dating or anything else because of it. Now, I have met some women, and even gone on dates with a few that started talking about how much size matters to them and how this guy has a big penis and this guy doesn't. I next those ladies IMMEDIATELY. Problem solved. I will forget all about them and go focus on a woman that doesn't need all that. If you're the kind of guy that gets sensitive about that sort of thing or gets tunnel vision and is just infatuated with one girl...just stop. You don't need to appeal to everyone. If she needs a guy with a huge penis, let her go find her hung like a horse guy while you find a tighter girl. There is a key for every keyhole.


I get your point but still see it as somewhat defeatist and like giving up due to intimidation. screw that..... literally. 

You should've thrown their legs over your shoulders and taken them to Pound Town to the best of your ability and if they still wanted to go find a bigger d1ck, that's their perogative. Maybe the would've wanted bigger, but maybe they wouldn't.


----------



## Rus47

manowar said:


> This a favorite topic of 20 s/t virgin men who talk and don't do. By the guys waiting on the sidelines to be selected as the Beta provider in their 30s. A guy who talks about sex and money has neither. Do you know any of those guys?


Not much money here lol


----------



## Rus47

Enigma32 said:


> *You don't need to appeal to everyone*





Enigma32 said:


> *There is a key for every keyhole.*


Everyone of either gender has different attributes that appeal to them. And they categorize them in order of importance. Females who put male unit size at top of their list, or males who put female cup size at top of their list will have a lot of competition in the mating game. And they will likely be competing in the same category, so need to be sure they are extraordinary in that regard. Best of luck to them.

It is rather like celebrities and lifestyles of the rich and famous. They live on a different plain of existence from the rest of us average folks, and their lives might sometimes be interesting to watch, but have nothing to do with our lives of quiet desperation.

We just need to not do as Johnny Lee sang "looking for love in all of the wrong places".


----------



## Quad73

Enigma32 said:


> Now, I have met some women, and even gone on dates with a few that started talking about how much size matters to them and how this guy has a big penis and this guy doesn't. I next those ladies IMMEDIATELY.


I'd next them too, but for another reason. Any woman talking to me about her penis requirements is looking for drama, testing for reaction, is going to have dumb conversations like this with her friends and with me in the future, and the list goes on. It's a 10mile wide red flag, and I'm outa there, even if I am hung like moose.


----------



## Rus47

oldshirt said:


> I get your point but still see it as somewhat defeatist and like giving up due to intimidation. screw that..... literally.
> 
> You should've thrown their legs over your shoulders and taken them to Pound Town to the best of your ability and if they still wanted to go find a bigger d1ck, that's their perogative. *Maybe the would've wanted bigger, but maybe they wouldn't.*


But, he already said they *" started talking about how much size matters to them and how this guy has a big penis and this guy doesn't." *So these women clearly defined for him what their criteria was, letting him know in a way what they were looking for, pre-qualification. Nothing wrong with clearly stating requirements, saved them both time. If he didn't meet the standards and tried to "take them to pound town", doubt their disappointment when he disrobed would have been disguised in any way.


----------



## Enigma32

oldshirt said:


> I get your point but still see it as somewhat defeatist and like giving up due to intimidation. screw that..... literally.
> 
> You should've thrown their legs over your shoulders and taken them to Pound Town to the best of your ability and if they still wanted to go find a bigger d1ck, that's their perogative. Maybe the would've wanted bigger, but maybe they wouldn't.


Yeah, no thanks. I have no desire to throw my hotdog down their hallway. There are millions of ladies on this planet so no reason to waste time on 1 of them.


----------



## drencrom

Enigma32 said:


> I do not have a big penis at all but I have zero problems dating or anything else because of it. Now, I have met some women, and even gone on dates with a few that started talking about how much size matters to them and how this guy has a big penis and this guy doesn't. I next those ladies IMMEDIATELY. Problem solved. I will forget all about them and go focus on a woman that doesn't need all that. If you're the kind of guy that gets sensitive about that sort of thing or gets tunnel vision and is just infatuated with one girl...just stop. You don't need to appeal to everyone. If she needs a guy with a huge penis, let her go find her hung like a horse guy while you find a tighter girl. There is a key for every keyhole.


Size queens better have an ample set of milkers.


----------



## drencrom

Enigma32 said:


> Yeah, no thanks. I have no desire to throw my hotdog down their hallway. There are millions of ladies on this planet so no reason to waste time on 1 of them.


Someone once said the woman he was with was like screwing a jar of mayonnaise.


----------



## Enigma32

drencrom said:


> Size queens better have an ample set of milkers.


I don't care what she has. Why would anyone want to be with someone that already came out and said you aren't what they are looking for? Not to mention that, to me at least, someone who is a size queen is basically just telling me they have a huge vagina. Nothing wrong with that but I am not her guy. How would it be perceived if some guy went around saying he wants "extra tight vagina only." We all know how well that would go over lol.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson

Enigma32 said:


> I do not have a big penis at all but I have zero problems dating or anything else because of it. Now, I have met some women, and even gone on dates with a few that started talking about how much size matters to them and how this guy has a big penis and this guy doesn't. I next those ladies IMMEDIATELY. Problem solved. I will forget all about them and go focus on a woman that doesn't need all that. If you're the kind of guy that gets sensitive about that sort of thing or gets tunnel vision and is just infatuated with one girl...just stop. You don't need to appeal to everyone. If she needs a guy with a huge penis, let her go find her hung like a horse guy while you find a tighter girl. There is a key for every keyhole.


How in the world does a woman on a date segue into the topic she sure likes a big d!ck, harping she likes the biggest penis'?


----------



## drencrom

Enigma32 said:


> I don't care what she has. Why would anyone want to be with someone that already came out and said you aren't what they are looking for? Not to mention that, to me at least, someone who is a size queen is basically just telling me they have a huge vagina. Nothing wrong with that but I am not her guy. How would it be perceived if some guy went around saying he wants "extra tight vagina only." We all know how well that would go over lol.


It was more of the idea that if a woman wants to be a size queen, she better not have the chest of a 12 year old boy. Goes both ways was the point.


----------



## Enigma32

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> How in the world does a woman on a date segue into the topic she sure likes a big d!ck, harping she likes the biggest penis'?


One of the early dating tips I picked up over the years was that ladies don't like when a guy talks too much on a first date. Most women like to talk about themselves so you just let them do it and occasionally just toss in a funny or witty comment to show you are interested. That works wonders, by the way. Anyway, something else I noticed is that if you just let people talk, they will usually say things they shouldn't be saying. They get comfortable. So they might talk about how some ex had a big penis or they just met some other guy with a small penis. I've had that sort of thing happen a few times. One girl did this to me on a first date a few years back when I was still single and I stopped her mid story and said I'm pretty average so I am not her type. She tried backpedaling but I wanted nothing to do with it.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson

Enigma32 said:


> One of the early dating tips I picked up over the years was that ladies don't like when a guy talks too much on a first date. Most women like to talk about themselves so you just let them do it and occasionally just toss in a funny or witty comment to show you are interested. That works wonders, by the way. Anyway, something else I noticed is that if you just let people talk, they will usually say things they shouldn't be saying. They get comfortable. So they might talk about how some ex had a big penis or they just met some other guy with a small penis. I've had that sort of thing happen a few times. One girl did this to me on a first date a few years back when I was still single and I stopped her mid story and said I'm pretty average so I am not her type. She tried backpedaling but I wanted nothing to do with it.


👍🤣🤣


----------



## LisaDiane

Enigma32 said:


> One of the early dating tips I picked up over the years was that ladies don't like when a guy talks too much on a first date. Most women like to talk about themselves so you just let them do it and occasionally just toss in a funny or witty comment to show you are interested. That works wonders, by the way. Anyway, something else I noticed is that if you just let people talk, they will usually say things they shouldn't be saying. They get comfortable. So they might talk about how some ex had a big penis or they just met some other guy with a small penis. I've had that sort of thing happen a few times. One girl did this to me on a first date a few years back when I was still single and I stopped her mid story and said I'm pretty average so I am not her type. She tried backpedaling but I wanted nothing to do with it.


What if you stay quiet and she does the same thing with you? Staying quiet to see what YOU talk about?


----------



## Enigma32

LisaDiane said:


> What if you stay quiet and she does the same thing with you? Staying quiet to see what YOU talk about?


It's probably best for both of us if she just talks about herself


----------



## LisaDiane

Enigma32 said:


> It's probably best for both of us if she just talks about herself


Oh no...I think you mean best for YOU...Lol!!


----------



## ConanHub

I've never had a lady talk about penis size preferences when she was interested in me. She was too busy trying to get mine to worry about it.

I've even down talked my size or drastically underrated it and they didn't care.


----------



## Numb26

ConanHub said:


> I've never had a lady talk about penis size preferences when she was interested in me. She was too busy trying to get mine to worry about it.
> 
> I've even down talked my size or drastically underrated it and they didn't care.


I tell ladies that I have an "innie" not an "outie"


----------



## ConanHub

Numb26 said:


> I tell ladies that I have an "innie" not an "outie"


Damn! I'm stealing it if I'm ever on the market again! That's gold!


----------



## TXTrini

ConanHub said:


> I've never had a lady talk about penis size preferences when she was interested in me. She was too busy trying to get mine to worry about it.
> 
> I've even down talked my size or drastically underrated it and they didn't care.


I still can't figure out which woman goes around asking dudes what they're packing? 😆

Are you guys embellishing?

Besides, so many dudes are eager to wave their Willie's in our faces if we let them, **** pics anyone?


----------



## jonty30

TXTrini said:


> I still can't figure out which woman goes around asking dudes what they're packing? 😆
> 
> Are you guys embellishing?
> 
> Besides, so many dudes are eager to wave their Willie's in our faces if we let them, **** pics anyone?


According to the stats, as submitted by the men of TAM, the average penis size of TAM is around 8".


----------



## TXTrini

jonty30 said:


> According to the stats, as submitted by the men of TAM, the average penis size of TAM is around 8".


Maybe they're including the "root" embedded in the pelvis. 

I meant embellishing the stories of Mad Mabel Monslter **** Hunter.


----------



## jonty30

TXTrini said:


> Maybe they're including the "root" embedded in the pelvis.
> 
> I meant embellishing the stories of Mad Mabel Monslter **** Hunter.


I think they are measuring from their backhole.


----------



## Numb26

TXTrini said:


> I still can't figure out which woman goes around asking dudes what they're packing? 😆
> 
> Are you guys embellishing?
> 
> Besides, so many dudes are eager to wave their Willie's in our faces if we let them, **** pics anyone?


I have had a couple of ladies start up ask


----------



## TXTrini

Numb26 said:


> I have had a couple of ladies start up ask


Was it b/c of the stereotype?


----------



## Numb26

TXTrini said:


> Was it b/c of the stereotype?


The Asian one? LMAO I think that and of how big I am. And no, there is no correlation between how much a person works out and how big their penis is.


----------



## jonty30

Numb26 said:


> The Asian one? LMAO I think that and of how big I am. And no, there is no correlation between how much a person works out and how big their penis is.


The main correlation of a man and his unit is his body size. The bigger the man, the bigger the unit statistically. 
The other correlation is length of fingers. Apparently, the longer the ring finger, the longer the unit. Supposedly, testosterone also affects how long the ring finger will be.

Quit looking at your ring finger.


----------



## Numb26

jonty30 said:


> The main correlation of a man and his unit is his body size. The bigger the man, the bigger the unit statistically.
> The other correlation is length of fingers. Apparently, the longer the ring finger, the longer the unit. Supposedly, testosterone also affects how long the ring finger will be.
> 
> Quit looking at your ring finger.


----------



## TXTrini

Numb26 said:


> The Asian one? LMAO I think that and of how big I am. And no, there is no correlation between how much a person works out and how big their penis is.


Yeah, the Asian one. I have heard that steroid use shrinks everything though, a la David Hasselfohff. 

I always found mixed Asian guys attractive, but never got to test that stereotype 😀


----------



## ccpowerslave

I mean TBH it’s not exactly fair. The parts I’m interested in on women they’re normally mostly available to figure out.

On a guy if he’s wearing tailored clothes you can see if he is built or not but unless he’s wearing nut huggers or really tailored pants can you check out the package? I think not so much.

I do have a couple pairs of Origin jeans that are basically stretch denim nut huggers. Those ones well, wear that and a tailored shirt and it’s all on display. But I almost never dress like that unless I have been drinking before I go out. My wife likes it though she will go “ooh” and grab my ass.

It’s weird having the shoe on the other foot for a change.

So I can see why a lady who cares might be “lemme see ur junk” or ask about it.


----------



## TXTrini

ccpowerslave said:


> I mean TBH it’s not exactly fair. The parts I’m interested in on women they’re normally mostly available to figure out.
> 
> On a guy if he’s wearing tailored clothes you can see if he is built or not but unless he’s wearing nut huggers or really tailored pants can you check out the package? I think not so much.
> 
> I do have a couple pairs of Origin jeans that are basically stretch denim nut huggers. Those ones well, wear that and a tailored shirt and it’s all on display. But I almost never dress like that unless I have been drinking before I go out. My wife likes it though she will go “ooh” and grab my ass.
> 
> It’s weird having the shoe on the other foot for a change.
> 
> So I can see why a lady who cares might be “lemme see ur junk” or ask about it.


Remember when I recommended grey sweat pants? 

It's sweatpants season, boys! 🤣


----------



## ccpowerslave

TXTrini said:


> Remember when I recommended grey sweat pants?
> 
> It's sweatpants season, boys! 🤣


Yup gray joggers but one size too small.

I have found since I have been lifting a lot of back exercises and doing pull ups I have had gym ladies touch my back and also sit on my back while I was doing planks.

Conclusion, gym ladies like back muscles.

Secondary conclusion is my wife also likes back muscles she has been grabby on it as well.

So if you aren’t packing big heat downstairs maybe do the back lifts? 🤔


----------



## TXTrini

ccpowerslave said:


> Yup gray joggers but one size too small.
> 
> I have found since I have been lifting a lot of back exercises and doing pull ups I have had gym ladies touch my back and also sit on my back while I was doing planks.
> 
> Conclusion, gym ladies like back muscles.
> 
> Secondary conclusion is my wife also likes back muscles she has been grabby on it as well.
> 
> So if you aren’t packing big heat downstairs maybe do the back lifts? 🤔


Who cares what you're packing? Your wife isn't complaining, so work it, boi!


----------



## Numb26

TXTrini said:


> Yeah, the Asian one. I have heard that steroid use shrinks everything though, a la David Hasselfohff.
> 
> I always found mixed Asian guys attractive, but never got to test that stereotype 😀


I think with pure Asian men the myth may be true but luckily my father was a burly Pole. 🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## TXTrini

Numb26 said:


> I think with pure Asian men the myth may be true but luckily my father was a burly Pole. 🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣


The imagery... 😆


----------



## bobert

ccpowerslave said:


> On a guy if he’s wearing tailored clothes you can see if he is built or not but unless he’s wearing nut huggers or really tailored pants can you check out the package? I think not so much.


I guess it depends how closely they are looking. What I've got can be see in most pants that I own. My wife usually notices and tells me to adjust a bit to make it less obvious. But is it obvious to everyone else? Don't know.


----------



## ccpowerslave

TXTrini said:


> Who cares what you're packing? Your wife isn't complaining, so work it, boi!


Lol I put what I got to good use as often as possible hahaha…


----------



## ConanHub

TXTrini said:


> I still can't figure out which woman goes around asking dudes what they're packing? 😆
> 
> Are you guys embellishing?
> 
> Besides, so many dudes are eager to wave their Willie's in our faces if we let them, **** pics anyone?


I never had women ask but I sometimes made fun of myself and downplayed or flat out lied and said I had one the size of my pinky when I was trying to get rid of someone. I've also never even talked about my unit when flirting or chatting a lady up.

It's never been that "big" of a deal.😉


----------



## Enigma32

The stereotypes about other races and penis size are mostly true. You can use the interwebs to search for average penis size around the world and see the difference between countries (and races of people who live there) is rather big. My GF is Filipino and I always made the joke that I must also be Filipino since the average penis size in her country is only like 4.5 inches.


----------



## Enigma32

TXTrini said:


> I still can't figure out which woman goes around asking dudes what they're packing? 😆
> 
> Are you guys embellishing?
> 
> Besides, so many dudes are eager to wave their Willie's in our faces if we let them, **** pics anyone?


I don't think most ladies come out and ask, they just drop hints to get a guy to say it himself. Like the date I mentioned before, telling stories about this big penis and this small penis. She was fishing for info without coming out and saying it. 

Yes, almost every guy will embellish his size. We can do this because most ladies don't walk around with a measuring tape. Personally, I don't bother. I don't much care what people think about me so there is no reason to pretend I have a bigger penis than I do. Like @ConanHub does, I usually say mine is small and I like making tiny penis jokes.


----------



## TXTrini

Enigma32 said:


> I don't think most ladies come out and ask, they just drop hints to get a guy to say it himself. Like the date I mentioned before, telling stories about this big penis and this small penis. She was fishing for info without coming out and saying it.
> 
> Yes, almost every guy will embellish his size. We can do this because most ladies don't walk around with a measuring tape. Personally, I don't bother. I don't much care what people think about me so there is no reason to pretend I have a bigger penis than I do. Like @ConanHub does, I usually say mine is small and I like making tiny penis jokes.


Wow, that's really tasteless. I can't imagine asking that, I certainly didn't ask my bf and our first date wasn't exactly PG-13.


----------



## jonty30

TXTrini said:


> Yeah, the Asian one. I have heard that steroid use shrinks everything though, a la David Hasselfohff.
> 
> I always found mixed Asian guys attractive, but never got to test that stereotype 😀


I'm told that


Enigma32 said:


> I don't think most ladies come out and ask, they just drop hints to get a guy to say it himself. Like the date I mentioned before, telling stories about this big penis and this small penis. She was fishing for info without coming out and saying it.
> 
> Yes, almost every guy will embellish his size. We can do this because most ladies don't walk around with a measuring tape. Personally, I don't bother. I don't much care what people think about me so there is no reason to pretend I have a bigger penis than I do. Like @ConanHub does, I usually say mine is small and I like making tiny penis jokes.


You should keep a tape measure in the care, already measured out for those repeat questions.


----------



## Divinely Favored

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> How in the world does a woman on a date segue into the topic she sure likes a big d!ck, harping she likes the biggest penis'?


I keep thinking about the woman in the cherry red outfit on the movie "I'm gonna get you sucka" 

Dont make me hop after you!!!!


----------



## Divinely Favored

TXTrini said:


> Remember when I recommended grey sweat pants?
> 
> It's sweatpants season, boys! 🤣


Oh crap! You just gave ma a flashback to 8th grade in civics class. Had sweats and was just thinking about neighbor girl/classmate i had the hots for. Teacher of course called me to his desk to turn in something. I did NOT want to get up out of that desk.


----------



## Young at Heart

Liezel said:


> Here's a question for the guys. Why on this green earth would a man be obsessed with increasing his penis size if his woman has never ever ever complained to showed any disinterest? I find this baffling. Could ou help me out here please?


It is an ego, self-confidence thing. Why do some women get breast surgery? Why do some guys work out at the gym to look like body builders? 

Still other guys take a different tact. Sometimes the large thing in a guy's pants that women really want is a really large wallet and paycheck. Those comments about guys with fancy cars or Rolex watches are probably like plumage on certain male birds that are to attract the female of the species.

If you have found a good woman who really sexually desires you, your confidence and ego will not dwell on the size of your penis.

If you are in a relationship with a guy, talk to him. Tell him how much you love the shape of his penis and how you think it is the perfect size. If he is into you and absolutely knows you like/love his penis just as it is, then that will probably be enough to change his desire for a bigger penis. 

Good luck.


----------



## Resu

Deleted TMI🤣🤣


----------



## jorgegene

TXTrini said:


> Speaking for myself, size does matter. I'm no size queen, but let's just say some dudes need help to get the job done.


I like that. Thats just freaking hilarious!!


----------



## LisaDiane

Oh YAY!!!!! This thread is back!!!! 

@TXTrini....where are you!!!!!!! Lolol!!!


----------



## TXTrini

jorgegene said:


> I like that. Thats just freaking hilarious!!


Sad but true. They'd be great matches for ladies who prefer oral though.


----------



## ConanHub

Boing! This old penis thread has life in it yet!!😆


----------



## Rus47

Someone should start a boob size thread lol


----------



## LisaDiane

ConanHub said:


> Boing! This old penis thread has life in it yet!!😆


The guys always seem to know how to bring it back to life...Lol!!!!


----------



## DownByTheRiver

The only size queen I ever knew cared more about girth. In fact girth is a lot more important than length. But she was ruthless about it. She checked out guys fingers and shoe size of course. And I asked her to explain to me the finger thing. And she actually took me to a Fogo de Chao where they have all these men dressed up in Argentinian uniforms serving and showed me this one guy's fingers. They were long and wide and just a little bit flat. But her favorite penises we're not necessarily long, just average and fat. I think she just thought she'd be more likely to find girth on a taller guy with long fingers and she's probably right.


----------

